# 2010 LHCF BOOTCAMP CHALLENGE



## TriniStarr (Dec 21, 2009)

****If you have questions about Bootcamp, please PM me as I may miss it in this thread. Thanks and Happy Hair Growing****

*Due to popular demand ...here is the sign-up thread for 2010 LHCF Bootcamp!!! *

*Everyone, please include your STARTING POINT PICTURE with your sign-up post. Thanks!*


*LHCF BOOTCAMP is the ULTIMATE *
*Length Retention Challenge!*
It is a combination of some of the most successful *LHCF* challenges (based on my thread research  ) and those that require the most discipline. This challenge is not for the faint of heart, fickle, or easily swayed but for those who are unwaveringly determined to retain every mm of growth that comes out of their scalp in 2010. 


*Here are the RULES:*
*1.* No Direct Heat (Hooded Dryer is acceptable)
*2.* No Trimming (Dusting is allowed)
*3.* Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo Wash
*4.* Wear _Only_ Protective (Buns, Braids, Twists, Weaves, etc.) or 
Low Manipulation (Braidouts, Rollersets, etc.) Styles



*This challenge will have 4 sessions. *
Session One: January 1 - March 31
Session Two: April 1 - June 30
Session Three: July 1- September 30
Session Four: October 1 - December 15


*Those who make it through all 4 sessions will reap the greatest hair reward!!*


_*Cheat Sheet:covereyes *_
You will have one emergency pass for each session. Use them wisely! Please post to the monthly update when you have used one. 
*ONLY ONE EXCUSE!!!  <---- My mean face*​
*CONSEQUENCES  *If you are serious about this challenge, you can decide on a punishment if you do not live up to the requirements. For example: No fried food for a month, 2x my normal exercise for two weeks, No *LHCF* website for two weeks, No new products for two months, etc. 

*ACCOUNTABILITY:* Throughout the challenge, we will post monthly updates. 



*DOES YOUR HAIR WANT TO REAP THE BENEFITS OF BOOTCAMP? *
*Sign up now! Cut and paste please * 


I am going to commit to ____ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _______________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2010)​


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO LHCF for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


I will post me starting pics on 12/30/09!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to sessions *1 and 2* of LHCF Bootcamp (may add sessions 3 and 4 later). My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be n*o LHCF for two weeks and during those two weeks, I will exercise every day*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post a starting pic after my trim next week.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __*4*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _*no soda for a week*_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting picture (it's actually from November but it's the most recent picture of my completely loose hair)


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to all four sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new hair accessories for a month, as well as no Starbucks for 2 weeks (that's gonna hurt). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post my starting point picture at the end of the year.


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 21, 2009)

keep it coming Ladies!


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 21, 2009)

*I am going to commit to 4 sessions of  LHCF Bootcamp.  My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be No Pizza for 2 months.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Shall post starting pic at the end of the month, maybe sooner.
*


----------



## twists (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *no LHCF for 2 weeks :/*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
Starting pic in my siggy, taken 12/20/09


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *1* session of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *to drink only water for a week and exercise for 30 minutes 3 days out of that week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

After the first session...if it goes over alright....i'll continue to the next session and so like and so forth 

http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/manic-panic-length-shot.html

The pic was taken in October


----------



## Nya33 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO fast food or new hair products for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


My starting picture is in my siggy - Dec 09


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no fried food for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _____one week no LHCF__________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 sessions *of LHCF Bootcamp. 

My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no _Hair_ or _Christian_ Fora on LHCF for a week - I need Health and Fitness to keep me on track. 

I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting pics (taken 23rd Dec 09):


----------



## halee_J (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __*4*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __*no LHCF for 2weeks*_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:





ETA: I'm really excited to get out this 'mullet phase' my hair is in


----------



## PearlyCurly (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be to work out every day for 2wks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:













*


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _____extra 30 minutes added to my workout__________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no LHCF for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh Yeah Baby!! I'm in!! 

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no soda and LHCF for a week *(that will just about kill me). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## cornell34 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi - I am new to LHCF BUT I really want stronger, thicker, longer hair, so...

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no eating out for 1 month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I promise to post a pic by January 1, 2010...


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be  no *LHCF or listening to/downloading any music.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting picture is in my siggy


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no new hair products for 2 months*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting pics Fro and twists stretched


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be working out twice a day for 1 week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture: will add later
(Please add no later than January 1, 2010)


----------



## cch24 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _doubling my workout times for a WEEK_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

ETA: starting pics attached


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to ___4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no facebook for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting pictures are in my fotki under bsl and beyond


----------



## teacherjess (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no coke-- water only, for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
YAY!


----------



## Thann (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no eating out for 1 month *I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 21, 2009)

Come on ladies!


----------



## shae101s (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 sessions* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be* NO LHCF for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Bring on the success!! yay

I will post my starting pics on 12/31/09 or 1/1/2010


----------



## Shana' (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be No LHCF for 2 weeks and no new products for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

This is after my touch-up on 1/7​


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be No LHCF for 2 weeks . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
​


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no LHCF OR nail polish blogs for two weeks* (oh the pain!). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting pic will be posted once I find my camera cord!!


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *no sushi for 2 weeks.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*







Taken August 2009 (been weaved up since then)


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessionsof LHCF Bootcamp. 

My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be nothing sweet and no LHCF for a week.

I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting pic attached thumbnail


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No new hair products___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
I will add later


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, how did you sleek this thread passed me?!
I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __no coca cola for one week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

ETA my starting pic below:


----------



## Mattie26 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _no LHCF for 1 week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## adnolej (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to _(for starters) the first ___ session of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no lhcf hair forum and no wendy williams for a week __. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## dr.j (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no eating out for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Starting picture: wet transitioning hair - almost 6 months post


----------



## panamoni (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for 2 weeks.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


I will post my starting pic in a couple of days.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be No Alcoholic Beverages for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Because this is already my regimen, I'll add a weekly scalp massage for 20 minutes with my prepoo oils and i'll prepoo with heat for 30 minutes.

The real challenge in bootcamp for me would be to stick to a good diet and exercise program. So thats a part of my bootcamp challenge too. And my consequences for not working out 4 times a week and taking my supplements everyday will be the same....no drinking when i go party with my friends for 2 weeks. 

*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____No fast food for 2 weeks and 4 additional workouts during that time_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

It would be nice if my natural hair could get to SL by the end of the challenge and my whole hair to APL.  My pic is from Nov 1st.  I'll update on my HYH milemarkers


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __1__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be an extra 30 minutes of exercise a day for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I may commit to more sessions later.


----------



## Kiki82 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be crunches(as many as I can do until my stomach hurts) for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## butterfly3582 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *__4*__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ___*Extra Workout Session during the week____.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## God's Anointed (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no Facebook for a week!! I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!  

I will post starting pics in a few days after my touch up.  

Depending on how these 2 sessions go, i will prob do the last 2, if i see great results...


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to 2 or 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new products for entire month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2010)


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to commit to *___2_ *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Boot camp Rules will be __*no LHCF for 2 week and no Facebook for a day. * (That may sound like nothing to you but trust me it is torture! lol. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!






 rollerset






 Wet hair 12/17/09


----------



## *KP* (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm just going to repeat my 2009 post and just change the punishment

I am going to commit to *4 sessions* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *to pay a fine of £250 ($400) into a savings account that I can't touch*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


I have not trimmed my hair since April 2008.  I have dusted just twice in that time 

Starting pic


----------



## prettyw/pink (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new hair products for 1 month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting picture is in my pikistrip.

Thanks


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Nya33,
I want to join this challenge but still on the fence. I noticed you use megatek? I have some and wanted to try it. What do you feel is the best way to use it? Follow the bottle? I'm mostly wanting to concentrate on my hair line. 

Thanks 








Nya33 said:


> I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO fast food or new hair products for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> 
> My starting picture is in my siggy - Dec 09


----------



## Brummie (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to commit to _*4*_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _*to double my 5k challenge workout for 1 week*_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'm also participating in the Weave it Up Challenge, so I'll incorpoate this into the bootcamp regime! Roll on 2010 


1st image is my most recent pic of my hair straightened and the 2nd is of my current new growth


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 22, 2009)

BUMPING!!! Keep it coming ladies!


----------



## KatKronicles (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be missing out on the opportunity to reach lengths i never have. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
will ad photo still sometime later on today.
No pointing and laughing please
(Please add no later than January 1, 2010)​


----------



## Nya33 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey!

When i first started using it i was doing it 3 times a week leaving on for an hour or overnight then deep conditionining.

I still use it straight with *no *oils mixed applied to my scalp only, for an hour, only difference now is i do it once a week on my wash day, i'm too lazy to do it 3 times a week plus its cold, maybe in summer i will up it again.

Its too expensive for me to leave it on only for 3 - 5 mins then wash off! 

Yeah it should def help with your hairline, make sure you have a garlic shampoo or garlic tab for shedding if you experience it.

Wish you well



determineddiva said:


> Hi Nya33,
> I want to join this challenge but still on the fence. I noticed you use megatek? I have some and wanted to try it. What do you feel is the best way to use it? Follow the bottle? I'm mostly wanting to concentrate on my hair line.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sondice (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no fast food for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!Here is my starting point picture (I will post my pic this weekend)


----------



## B3e (Dec 22, 2009)

Yay!  So, this is my first post..after lurking for a few months... This marks the beginning of the rest of my hair life: healthy, beautiful, and unashamed. I don't have anyone's hair but my own, perhaps now that I acknowledge that I can give it the lovin' it's been begging for ever since that first relaxer and slather of pore blocking mound of grease 

I am going to commit to *As Many Sessions As I Can Handle* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *Setbacks Galore*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Start Pic in Siggy


----------



## Andy1979 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ___one week of  80 minute tae bo tape____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 22, 2009)

2009 bootcamp really worked so i'm joining 2010 challenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ________100 sit ups_______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
I'm using my siggy picture for now because my computer is being fixed right now so I'll update my pic. when i get my computer back.


----------



## blacksapphire (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to commit to __*3*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __*no fast food for a month*___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'll post my starting pic later this month


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be 45 mins. of extra cardio per day for one week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## winona (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __1hr extra cardio per week and 20 extra BONSU crunchies per workout for a week (3X)_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!  I am scared of heat anyway 

I have enclosed starting pics I took off about 1/2in after these pics for get rid of some splits and SSKs


----------



## PaleoChick (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ___no Etsy for one month (y'all just don't know)
____________. I can't wait to see what my hair will look like at the end!!! My starting pic is attached. I know I look nuts with the bathrobe. Just got back from the gym. I combed out my hair, no blow out. The first pic is from 2008, the second pic with the ***** robe is from 12/22.
Leela James is already at my hair goal.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 22, 2009)

Here goes nothing.


I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no *LHCF for a week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting pic is in my siggy.

Lord, give me strength!!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Count me in for session 1!!! I am going to commit to one session [for now], my punishment for rule braking will be no youtube for a week


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no wine for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
My siggy pic here was taken about less than a month ago...


----------



## KatKronicles (Dec 23, 2009)

casey3035 said:


> I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no wine for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> My siggy pic here was taken about less than a month ago...



No wine ??????  Nah man not me.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^^^ Right! I'm like, that's a harsh punishment!


----------



## venusd (Dec 23, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _____no more hair porducts for a month__________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33280338][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/33/280/338/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Arian (Dec 23, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _a fine of $75 to my savings account______________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Someone posted about a fine to their savings and I thought that was a lovely idea!**


----------



## Natirelle (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ____No dunkin donuts, and  intense pilates workouts for the remander of the session____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
*




*


----------



## deebritt (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no Tyra Show______________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post pic at the end of the month.


----------



## Uber (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *doing extra hours at work*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


I'll add my starting pic when I wash my hair next.


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 24, 2009)

My starting pic.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 24, 2009)

_I am going to commit to_ 4 _sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be_ doubling up on my workouts for that week. _I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!_


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __no lhcf for a month_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challennge!!


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no eating out for a month . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## mzbrown (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no sweets for 2weeks (this serious, since I am addicted to chocolate). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I am super excited and came out of lurking and subscribed so I could join this challenge!  

Here is my starting point picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Air Dried 12/09


----------



## Brummie (Dec 24, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Hey!
> 
> When i first started using it i was doing it 3 times a week leaving on for an hour or overnight then deep conditionining.
> 
> ...




Hey Nya

Where do you buy your Megatek from? Can you buy it in London? My hairline is in serious need of help, so right now, I wanna try anything that may help!!


----------



## Nya33 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey

I buy it online from www.tailgator.co.uk their delivery times are great.  I don't know of any London vendors I think most uk ladies get it from that website.

Yep it will def help with that, i have some on my head right now, yeah my xmas eve is all about haircare!! 




Brummie said:


> Hey Nya
> 
> Where do you buy your Megatek from? Can you buy it in London? My hairline is in serious need of help, so right now, I wanna try anything that may help!!


----------



## labrown225 (Dec 24, 2009)

Newbie that I am, I'm jumping right in!

I am going to commit to __*1*__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __*depositing $200 into our money market account*__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will recommit to additional sessions upon completion of the previous one.

*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 24, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm down for the bootcamp challenge again!!!

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *NO internet shopping for a week,lol*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## Katherina (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *medium-sized braids for two weeks (good for my hair but not so fun )*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:

(will post by january 1 )


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 24, 2009)

I am going to commit to 1 (Jan 1 - March 31) sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be not allowing myself to buy anything haircare products for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Signing up for one session at the moment because I'm a wuss. Will see how this goes first before joining in on more sessions.


----------



## Urban (Dec 25, 2009)

I am going to commit to *2 sessions* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no LHFC for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting pic will be up soon!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Dec 25, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be  *No sweets for a week (it is hard for me to resist sweets)*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello everyone I'm very new to LHCF; however, I've been lurking around for some time now, so I'm very excited that this will be my first challenge. I am going to commit to 4 sessions  of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for 1 week/ no new products for one month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! Starting point Picture Below.

ETA: I will commit to 4 sessions instead of 2, my hair is getting healthier and I would like to see the progress I will make during my HHJ!


----------



## MrsIQ (Dec 25, 2009)

I am going to commit to _4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no shopping for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting pic is my avi (from Nov.)


----------



## edenhere (Dec 26, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no internet for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## 4evershika (Dec 26, 2009)

I am going to commit to* 2* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp*(Sessions 1 and 3)*. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *NO HAIR FORUMS FOR 1 WEEK!*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## sxyleogrl (Dec 26, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will beNO SHOPPING AND EATING OUT FOR A WEEK I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

WILL POST A PIC BY THE END OF THIS WEEK GOTTA WASH!!!!

SORRY I LOOK A MESS A LIL SICK...GROW GROW GROW HAIR


----------



## PocketVenus (Dec 26, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no facebook for a week (I know, I know) OR gym everyday for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here are two pics of my starting length: 





and





ETA:
Woo hoo! My Mega-Tek and Joico Moisturizing Hair Lotion came in the mail today.
I've been pretty good about drinking water consistently (having a water bottle with you helps, because you subconsciously drink it).
And I've been consistent with going to the gym.


----------



## bemajor (Dec 27, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no lcfh for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will be doing twist-outs 

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Twix (Dec 27, 2009)

After seeing those reveal pics from the other thread, I'm in.

I am going to commit to *1 *session of LHCF Bootcamp (for now). My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be not sure on this yet...  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

ETA: Starting pic... Plz don't laugh too hard at my underprocessed left side.  Still learning here... and had quite a few learner's setbacks.


----------



## Hair2Here (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Everyone! I'm a newbie to LHCF and very much interested in the 2010 challenge.  I will commit to four sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to perform two thirty minute extra cardio activity to my weekly workout routine. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 27, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *no new nail polish for the duration of the* *session.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! 


*Here is my starting point picture: located below in my siggy *


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 27, 2009)

I am going to commit to __*4*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _______*an extra 90 minutes of exercise every week for a month*________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture*:




​


----------



## RMichelleM (Dec 29, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *drinking water only for a week (i love juice :-/)*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Marhia (Dec 29, 2009)

I am going to commit to _2___ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __________No gum for a whole week, this is something that I always have and if I break any rule well that will be my punishment.____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge


----------



## MJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in. This Bootcamp #3 or #4 for me. 

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no Asian drama or anime for a week for each offense! I am super excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 29, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp no junk food or alcoholic beverages for 2 weeks*.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! Starting pic in siggy.


----------



## jamoca5 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am going to commit to only *1* session of bootcamp so far, because I_ might_ BC in May when I'm 1 year post relaxer. MAYBE. We'll see. My consequence for violating bootcamp rules is *either no pizza or doritos for two whole weeks, including weekends*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here are my starting pictures:*

When I took out my cornrows...






and after I washed it...


----------



## chebaby (Dec 29, 2009)

i guess i can join this thread. im natural and i never use heat and dont plan on ever cutting. actually i plan on trimming my heat damage(from when i was relaxed) tonight but other than that i dont cut or use heat. and im not sl yet so all my styles (puffs, twist/braid outs) are protective styles.


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *no starbucks for a week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 30, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions (Lord help me lol) of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no new nail polish for the rest of the session. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for 1 week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
















Starting with freshly cut layers, which also meant having length chopped too. :-(


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *Exercise AM and PM for 1 week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
(*Will add January 5, 2010 after I get my hair trimmed*)


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hope it's not too late. Count me in please!!!!! will update with my promise and pics when I get home! Thanks


----------



## MJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Ladies, I will be offline during January. I will continue to follow the Bootcamp rules, and I'll give an update when I return in February. Good luck!


----------



## sweetpeadee (Dec 31, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 sessions* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *2x my normal exercise for a week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Oasis (Dec 31, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *2 extra workout sessions a week for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 31, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _____no cheat day for 2 weeks__________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

start picture in avatar

I will post a picture afer each session


----------



## exubah (Dec 31, 2009)

I am going to commit to __1__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no Bamboo Shack (fast food) for 3 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting Pic...


----------



## ms.lisab (Dec 31, 2009)

Count me in for all 4 sessions.


----------



## jenaccess (Dec 31, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 31, 2009)

I want to join this challenge because I already follow all the rules. My problem is that I don't have a beginning pic because I'm stretching, and to straighten for a length check would violate my rule of no direct heat. I'm going to join anyway. Right now I'm at BSL and halfway through a 6-month stretch...

I am going to commit to *TWO* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp (until my relaxer stretch ends), then *join the last TWO sessions*. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *adding an extra mile to my runs for 1 week and no shopping for new products or clothing for 1 month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 31, 2009)

_ I am committing to all four sessions_


----------



## MsWowFactor (Dec 31, 2009)

I am going to commit to __*2*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *drinking only water for 2 weeks (no juice, soda's or tea)*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am going to commit to _4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. 

My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be  one week without FB (that may kill me dead!). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


 *Here is my starting point picture:*  (I have shrunken and straightened perspectives.  Also, these are my "reveals" for last year's Bootcamp that included a BC for me.)  I'm not doing a big reveal until I reach an amazing length.  Right now...not impressed...)

Sorry so big...

Front - growth for 2009  (March, July, and December, 2009)






Back - view from the front.. (July and December 2009)






Back - March and December, 2009






Straight pics, but none from December yet.  I'll update later, but my hair does basically look the same.

Sept. and Nov. 2009 comparisons





I only used heat 3 times the entire year...these two pics and for the week of Christmas.  Other than that, I twisted and wore twist outs a few times - not too much because single strand knots have become my constant companion.  I am looking forward to Bootcamp again.  It's about the only challenge I can do.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2010)

Soooo...i'm relaxing and flat-ironing my hair tomorrow....does that mean i can't wear my hair down for the week?


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 1, 2010)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. 

My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no eating out for a month and add an extra hour of workout time for 2 weeks.* 

I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
See SIGGY (may take a length check photo this evening when I twist my hair)


----------



## Uber (Jan 1, 2010)

here's my starting pics


They are small I know but  wanted to upload all at the same time....or whatever.


Anyway the last length shot has my hubby stretching my hair. I don't think he did he a good job. He was half interested, didn't hold it right at the edge and on the original enlarged pic it does not look as if it is stretched properly...still a bit kinky. In fact i find that when I stretch my hair with my hand it is always still a bit kinky....any other naturals find that??.  From past experience my hair gets another  inch or so when properly straightened. (Yep, that inch would really count to me  But for the sake of the progress pics it may not make much difference. The main thing is that I retain hair!!

My hair in the pics is really coily but that is because I have jojoba oil, water and aloe vera gel still in it. This is more of an exaggerated version of my hair texture.Hopefully I'll be able to post a true texture pic when it is freshly washed.

Anyway good luck to everyone!!


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 1, 2010)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for 1 week. (this wil be hard) I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## goodenoughmother (Jan 1, 2010)

I am going to commit to  4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no wine for a week (OH I WILL NOT VIOLATE!) I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2010)


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 1, 2010)

goodenoughmother said:


> I am going to commit to  4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no wine for a week (OH I WILL NOT VIOLATE!) I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> 
> Here is my starting point picture:
> (Please add no later than January 1, 2010)



Welcome, goodenoughmother! Your picture isn't showing.


----------



## Bettina (Jan 1, 2010)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *2x my normal work out routine*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies!!!

I would like to join this challenge.  


I am going to commit to _4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be two extra 45 minute cardio sessions.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 1, 2010)

I am going to commit to all 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no sweets for a week. I am currently hiding my hair by wearing cornrows under a wig. I will need to use my passes in Session III & Session IV. I have not had heat in my hair since August. I wash/DC once a week. I moisturize a couple of times daily with different things. I baggy when I'm home & only wear my wig when I'm out.​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*​ 
I'm adding the last length shot I took. I won't have another one until next week when I take my hair down. My hair currently is between BSB & BSL.
​


----------



## goldielocs (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought I posted last week, but I didn't see it so here goes....

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no french fries for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture: Please see my sig*


----------



## Truth (Jan 3, 2010)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be No coloring for a week  . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

starting Pic is my Avi


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm a newbie here! I'm excited about my healthy hair journey!!
I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __no LMN for a week______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## blacksapphire (Jan 3, 2010)

I am going to commit to _3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no hanging out with friends for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

my starting pic is my avi


----------



## Mrs. J (Jan 3, 2010)

Deleted...see below


----------



## Mrs. J (Jan 3, 2010)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be to refrain from going to Target for ONE week erplexed. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## adventuregirl30 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am going to commit to sessions 1 and 2 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be run additional half mile every day for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## snickieb (Jan 5, 2010)

GoaL - To grow out my TWA to at least shoulder length by Aug 2010, and continue to achieve length through the end of the year.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Jan 5, 2010)

I owe a starting pic, but as of yesterday I was unable to attach pictures to my post without them being huge as hell. Lemme see if it'll work this morning... 

 http://http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/68_26/...2/IMAG0010.jpg

I only see a red x there, so here's the link to the picture. If someone can help me I would greatly appreciate it.  
http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/68_26/...2/IMAG0010.jpg


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry im a little late---
I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __No Snacks for a week__.  
View attachment Dec 2009.bmp Here is my starting picture!


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 5, 2010)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF or any other hair related website for three months. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:




_*This pic was taken September 28, 2009. I stopped using heat to straighten, so I don't have any other length shots after this shot was taken.*_


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no shopping for 2 weeks and no chocolate!*

I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 5, 2010)

So, I tried flexirods (airdried) for the first time and I LOVE it.... W/ a little practice they should look better in no time... I think I'll try the the bantu knot out next


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2010)

My head feels so much better since I washed it. Heck it felt that I havent washed my hair in years and I just cowashed last Friday.
I will put four plaits in and wear a braidout bun until cowash on Friday.

I did a dry DC today using Nexxus Humectress (its only a small amount left), CON purple, squirt of ApHogee 2 min, and coconut oil.

Then washed with CON Green then did a cowash with Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner to soften my hair up a little.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 6, 2010)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be "No Sweets/Junk Food for 1 Week". I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


http://public.fotki.com/lovinlocks/2010/the-sista-and-her-locks/a-m-madness.html

Was trying to get the photo to show up here without being big as heck, but I can't seem to do it with my Fotki.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 6, 2010)

Just checking in: 
I deep conditioned (protein+moisture) on saturday and did a felxi rod set.
Yesterday I tried Giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture shampoo and conditioner and it was AMAZING! My hair actually felt like silk! This is my first time using this brand or any other organic brand. It's definately gonna become my staple if the results continue. I half airdrying half bonnet drying my hair in 4 flexible rods.
Today I'm wearing a sock bun and I'm sooooo proud of myself! lol I can feel healthier ends on the way!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 6, 2010)

I Love Giovanni products, definitely a staple.


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____no hair forums of any kind including youtube for 2 weeks___________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

starting pic: see last photo in my sig under jan 2010


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm a few days late.  Hope I can still join.  Starting pic taken 1/4/2010 is in my siggy.


I am going to commit to 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. 
My consequence for violating *Bootcamp*  No pass for that particular session.
 I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2010)


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 6, 2010)

*I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no sweets for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

ETA: Attached Starting pic*


----------



## ReeN. (Jan 6, 2010)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no cinema going for 2 months . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture: (see siggy)
(Please add no later than January 1, 2010)


----------



## panamoni (Jan 6, 2010)

Woops!  Posted in the "get ready" thread.  

Well, I'm off to a good start for boot camp.  Been DCing every 4-7 days, air drying and bunning.  I'm gettting a relaxer this weekend, and I'm not going to get a trim this time.  After the relaxer, I'll post starting pics.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2010)

panamoni said:


> *Woops! Posted in the "get ready" thread. *
> 
> Well, I'm off to a good start for boot camp. Been DCing every 4-7 days, air drying and bunning. I'm gettting a relaxer this weekend, and I'm not going to get a trim this time. After the relaxer, I'll post starting pics.


 
I was too, dont feel bad LOL


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 6, 2010)

Why do we go through seasons of not caring only to get anxious about growth all over again?  I have seen some progress and now I want ALL my progress to happen by the end of this month.    Waiting is no fun right now....

Loving Bootcamp, though.....

cj


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 6, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Just checking in:
> I deep conditioned (protein+moisture) on saturday and did a felxi rod set.
> Yesterday I tried Giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture shampoo and conditioner and it was AMAZING! My hair actually felt like silk! This is my first time using this brand or any other organic brand. It's definately gonna become my staple if the results continue. I half airdrying half bonnet drying my hair in 4 flexible rods.
> Today I'm wearing a sock bun and I'm sooooo proud of myself! lol I can feel healthier ends on the way!!



I just ordered the direct leave-in from Giovanni but now you're making me wanna go back and get the Smooth as Silk products!


----------



## klowdnyne (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry about the late response.  I have to think about my punishment.  Normally it would involve some food restriction, but I'm already doing that.

I need to take some photos so I can track my progress.   (I guess I need to figure out how to work the camera I have had brand new in a box for 2 years.)  Once I figure that out I'll then try to figure out how to post them.

I do have to say that I am loving the Hairveda SitricNillah Deep Conditioning Masque.  I have used it as both a pre-poo and after washing, and felt wonderful both ways.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jan 7, 2010)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be "No Sweets/Soda for 1 Week". I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

sorry for the throwback mall pic but it won't let me upload my most current pic but this is the length my hair is pressed


----------



## missfreshlala (Jan 7, 2010)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no LHCF for 2 weeks and no new products for 2 months*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Twix (Jan 7, 2010)

Last night I was about to put the flat iron to my head, when the little voice on my shoulder said "What about bootcamp, young lady???" So back into the cornrows it was.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 7, 2010)

Twix said:


> Last night I was about to put the flat iron to my head, when the little voice on my shoulder said "What about bootcamp, young lady???" So back into the cornrows it was.



 I was in the same boat. I towel dried with my turbie twist towel on and my hair came out pretty straight. A little puffy, but I can deal with it.


----------



## prettyw/pink (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been sticking to my regimen for the last mouth.  DC, co-washing, leave-in condish and sealing with oil.  My hairstyle has been buns for over a month.


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 7, 2010)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be not eating any baked goods for 2 weeks. I am uber excited to start.

Here is a starting pic:


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 7, 2010)

So far I've been doing pretty darn good! And I can already see the difference in my hair! It's so soft, shiny and moisturized! Hoping I won't slack off anytime soon.


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey just checking in. So far so good. I haven't used direct heat since my retouch 2 dec 09 and I have not been tempted to use it! I got my castor oil and I have been moisturising and sealing daily. I love castor oil!
I am putting in a bun then half wig.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 7, 2010)

I know I am all late, but I really want and need to get in on this challenge.

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no Philly Cheese Steaks for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Let's do this ladies!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 7, 2010)

Hiya! I know I am Late starting, But I am gonna start off committed to 2 sessions of BootCamp! I am Texlaxed, and I plan to TRY to stretch for six months, But Right Now I Shampoo with Garnier Triple Nutrition and Deep condition weekly with GTN 3 minute deep condition, I just done my protein treatment with aphogee, and since it is so cold my texlax fro is put away, I apply my Infusium leave in and apply BB Castor Oil Hair Lotion and put it in a scrunchie.

So far so good! I don't know my punishment yet, I tried every product there is to try so....................! But this is wonderful!


----------



## Aspire (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep - Definitely  Although late, I am definitely in.

I commit to all four sessions of LHCF Bootcamp starting Jan 15th (I have to get my annual trim).  If I should DARE to break a session, my consequences for breaking the rules will be *broken hairs, split ends, dry flyaways, hair thinning, and loss of incredible shine and silkiness*.  Since my hair is my only MAJOR indulgence, this is punishment enough. Will post starting and regimen tomorrow.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 7, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> I just ordered the direct leave-in from Giovanni but now you're making me wanna go back and get the Smooth as Silk products!


 
I found the SAS products as Marshalls maybe you can try there. I got the conditioner 32oz for $12.


----------



## QurlyQutie (Jan 8, 2010)

If it's not too late...I am IN for ALL FOUR sessions! Been reading up on dusting, haven't done it yet. The no heat rule is not difficult for me, as I am soooo lazy, the thought of sitting under a dryer would be punishment enough, and I don't own a blow dryer or flat iron. My style for the rest of the winter is twists, as it's too cold to wash-n-go. I am doing ayurvedic powder combos, read somewhere about rosewater daily sprays, will adopt that, and already doing DC w/shampoo wash....here's hoping for healthy, lengthy, lovely, locks in 2010 for all of our challengers!

BTW, will add beginning photos after washing this weekend.


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 8, 2010)

right now, I'm in the process of putting my braids in. I usually do twists with Marly braids but I thought I would try some Yaky Silky this time around. Yesterday I spent the last few days deep conditioning. When I am done, I will keep these in until March 1. I have the horrible habit of keeping my braids in longer than I am supposed to.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 8, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I found the SAS products as Marshalls maybe you can try there. I got the conditioner 32oz for $12.



Good idea, thanks! I'll check them out this wknd... and TJMaxx too...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Good idea, thanks! I'll check them out this wknd... and TJMaxx too...


 
Yea them too.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tonight I used Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème and sealed with Hot Six Oil, after cowashing with HE HH.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 9, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *no starbucks for a week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> 
> *Here is my starting point picture:*



Beeaauuutiful head of hair.


----------



## MisSweeTiera (Jan 9, 2010)

I know I'm late but I just decided to pay the $6.50 for this   but I've been secretly participating anyway  so I'm committing to all 4 sessions. My consequences for violating bootcamp rules will be no facebook for a week .

I am so flipping excited, I watched this whole thing go on last year when I was transitioning.

I'm newly BC'd  and loving it. Got about 3 or 4 whole inches of hair on my head, hoping to do a lot better than that this year with the help of LHCF and the bootcamp. 

YAY NEWBIE

Here's my starting pic, sorry it's not the best, quality or pic but the best I could find on my comp


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 9, 2010)

Right now Bootcamp is no brainer for me. I wear cornrows, beehive style, under a wig. I get them redone every 30 days. I coconut oil prepoo/wash/DC once a week. Daily I moisturize with some of my own concoctions as well as braid spray & diluted Infusium23. When I'm home I'm always under a baggy so that my hair stays moist.

I'm unofficially transitioning & am 7 months post my jheri curl. I haven't had direct heat since August.

However, I will probably retouch my curl at 16 months post late September/October. I don't think I want to be natural again. The curl makes my hair much more manageable & doesn't take away my thickness. I'll straighten 2 weeks after my retouch. I have 2 events 2 different weekends in October. After October I will be back in cornrows under a wig until the end of April 2011. At that point I will probably retouch my curl again & begin enjoying my hair. The hope is that I'll be WL by then.

I wish all of the ladies in Bootcamp much success on your hair goals for 2011. HHG!


----------



## Pulchritudinous (Jan 9, 2010)

> I know I'm late but I just decided to pay the $6.50 for this  but I've been secretly participating anyway



^^^ Ditto  

I am going to commit to all 4 sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no internet for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!

I have attached my twists done last Saturday.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 9, 2010)

LovinLocks said:


> Beeaauuutiful head of hair.



Awe; thanks LovinLocks=)


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 10, 2010)

So far so good. I have been very good at not using direct heat since joining this forum in Dec '09. I did kinky twists for the first time... err... they're suppose to be kinky twists. I don't like them too much but will try to keep them in until Feb. I will still be shampooing and deep conditioning once a week. 
I can't wait for my _own_ hair to get this long...


----------



## thebraudgroup (Jan 10, 2010)

ok, I'm in.  Last year sucked for me, so I have to do better in 2010.  Committing to all 4 and if I screw up - NO EATING OUT!  :gotroasted:


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 10, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyyyy ladies just checking in, did a henna treatment over night, my hair feels thicker and stronger,I haven't taken any passes or broken any rules, doing good!!!
​


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I'm going to switch from my ors lye relaxer to the mizani butter blends system.  I ordered on friday and as soon as it get's here I'm going to do my touch up and post up a better starting pic.

As I've stated before I need to have at least 2 inches by my milestone birthday in april and 3 inches by the summer, so I'm going hardcore at this.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in: I just finish putting in some kinky twist. I so happy they come out great. I will try to keep these in until March..


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2010)

I am going to commit to  sessions 1 and 2 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be throwing away 10 products, and not replacing them. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


I will post me starting pics during the first week of February when I remove my weave.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 10, 2010)

I will be braiding my hair within the next couple of weeks. I'm tired of all the manipulating. My hair needs a break.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm late. Havent been on much since my hair has been in twists and I started a new job and have been just overall busy.


I am going to commit to *FOUR* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *NO SEX FOR A WEEK*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture (the last pic I took before starting my PSs):







Its brushed out here, but not blown out or straightened or anything. MY comparison shot at the end of the year will be the same style, brushed out and pulled back.

My hair has been in twists since right before Christmas. Before that I had micros for like 2 weeks. I plan to keep these in until first week of February. I'm also in the braid challenge, so that will help me keep my hair protected. I'm going to up my DCs though because I never used to DC while wearing extensions.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just bunning til Tuesday.......


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in: So far the challenge is going pretty good for me, no problems as of yet. I haven't broken any rules either. I've set a date for my relaxer (February 13th). At that point I'll be 30 weeks post relaxer. Right now, I'm just sticking to my low-manip styles (twist-outs mostly).


----------



## exubah (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm bunning everyday until my relaxer in February.......easy enough.........I've bunned everyday for over a year long before I found LHCF!!  I need to find some other PS I can do (and will like) with my own hair this year.


----------



## NappyGoddesse (Jan 10, 2010)

I know I'm late!  I've been waiting for the Newbie 2010 Challenge leader to respond and haven't heard anything.  I'm still a newbie to the site who wants to participate in a challenge so I can improve the health of my hair and have some accountability to others who have the same goal!

Anyway...

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *NO SHOES FOR A MONTH* (sigh!). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!  


*Here is my starting point picture:*
_(my hair is still in cornrows from Christmas, so I will post new pics when I wash, condition, and rebraid!)_


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 11, 2010)

Finished my braids on Saturday, need to remember to still moisturize. My scalp feels itchy though, not liking that one bit. Wonder if it is because I am using a new brand.


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in right now so far im good hair is in a puff right now i plan on washing deep conditioning and a light blow dry cuz im self installing some braids and those are gonna be in for a while thats bout it so i guess im using that heat pass now.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello, Used my first heat pass of the year (only one this session).  I got a relaxer on Saturday and will be wearing my hair down for a week or two.  Then it will be back to bunning.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 11, 2010)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no lhcf. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:

I don't have a picture but I made a video for my starting length for the new year

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIi4heEqffg


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 11, 2010)

Bunning this whole week. Did a braidout and flexirod set last week. so far so good. i'm moisturizing and using olive oil on my ends every night and occasionally on my scalp if it feels dry. I will mostly be bunning until my next relaxer (late feb or mid march depending)


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Just checking in, had forgotten to add a starting pic. Pic is in sig, I did the big chop on 27 Dec. 2009 my 12 post anniversary, just could not stand the 2 textures anymore. So it is a fresh start for me, am in braids at the moment and it is going to be that way for the whole of this year, hoping to retain a bit of growth.*


----------



## Truth (Jan 12, 2010)

checkin in....Phony puff'n (with baggy), big braiding and  twisting probably for the remainder of the winter.. I already foresee my pass in Feb (I bought the maxiglide..I can't resist)  Regimen holding strong.. Co washing 2xs weekly..Poo washing once a week..DC'n with each wash... moisturizing with a shea butter mix or whatever butter I have at the moment.. and seal with coconut oil...  everything is everrryyything


----------



## cutenss (Jan 12, 2010)

I have been using my WEN, DC in steam shower with Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor, oiling and banning a ponytail or bunning.  No heat as of yet.


----------



## winona (Jan 12, 2010)

Just checking in I wore a bun 4 days last week(Chicoro method) before I decided to DC with steam and twist hair.  I have been wearing a twists that I curled to hide the different lengths since last Thursday.  I will take down and redo on Friday since I dont work


----------



## polished07 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am committing to sessions 1 and 2 of LCHF Bootcamp 2010, my consequence will be no sweets/snacks for a week! I cant wait to see the manifestation of my hard work, BSL here I come!!!!


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 12, 2010)

im in and im dedicating to 4 sessions


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Jan 12, 2010)

checking in: I will be doing bantu knots and curlformers for the month of January!


----------



## panamoni (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my starting pic


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2010)

I put my hair in 4 cornrows under my Bali Girl wig.....will keep like this until Tuesday.


----------



## NappyGoddesse (Jan 14, 2010)

I am still wearing my hair in cornrows underneath my wig.  I take it off everynight so my hair can breathe and just finished applying AMLA Hair Oil on my plaits and in my scalp to tie up into my satin scarf.  I alternate between a mixture of AMLA Hair Oil and Coconut Hair Oil, and Olive Oil.


----------



## Twix (Jan 14, 2010)

Going to have to dust my hair. Caught wind of some split ends... Ended a stretch at 8 weeks on 1/11/10, because I couldn't clearly see the split ends with the new growth. Any tips on how to undertake this?

Also - don't leave honey in your hair overnight.  stupid, stupid...


----------



## halee_J (Jan 14, 2010)

Just checking in. No heat at all, not even to DC(although I've been slacking on that a bit) and low mani cause I keep it under a wig.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 14, 2010)

My heat pass for this session is over.  I am back to bunning.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 14, 2010)

Checkin' in...no heat passes used. I have been doing braid outs and pin-ups all of January.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking In!! 

So far so good. My hair is definitely showing signs of it benefiting from what I am doing. So happy about that!!! I'm currently bunning and the ends are loving it. May use a heat pass soon to get a trim if needed or for my husband's possible homecoming from deployment. Not sure yet but, if I do use it, I'll be checking back in immediately.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 14, 2010)

My wigs are driving me crazy!  I am going to try a twist set or corn rows this weekend.  I can't take the wigs anymore.


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 14, 2010)

sign me up for all four sessions and my start up pic is below


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 14, 2010)

Used my heat pass this past Monday and it back to bunning for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just wondering why is a blow dryer considered direct heat when it doesnt touch the actually hair like a flat iron does?


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking in: No rules broken, hair braided up under wig for 2 weeks. I plan on keeping braids in for an 8 week stretch.


----------



## missfreshlala (Jan 15, 2010)

I deep conditioned for 2 hours with my lovely nexxus humectress and my hair felt like silk. I had just washed it and I could tell my hair was stripped of its oils and didn't feel good. But after the DC it felt so nice. I followed up with my shea butter and coconut oil leave in and my roller set curls came out so soft and nice. I'm lovin my hair rite now


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp, I used my heat pass already.  I'm still semi-new to this and one morning last week woke up and curled my hair before I even thought about it.   I'm so mad at myself.  So anyhew, last night I dc'd, co-washed and put six small ponytails with big rollers on the hair hanging out.  Sat under the dryer for a while, took the ponys out before they completely dried, braided in two braids and dried the rest of the way.  Before I went to bed I put bantu knots and today I'm rocking a seriously cute knot out!  I never knew I could get my hair pretty straight without the use of blowdryer/flat iron.   I love it!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 15, 2010)

Just checking in had my hair in twist for about 2 weeks, dc yesterday, and used no heat! Hubby and I will be going to Playdate tonight then dinner tomorrow so I will be rocking my fro then back to twist on Sunday!


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 15, 2010)

Checking in- Conditioned overnight with my "homemade" caramel treatment Wed. Did a henna treatment Thu and moisturized/conditioned overnight with Miss Key, shampoo and conditioned with Joico with heat for 10 mins. Followed up with duo-tex for 30 mins. Did a air dry rollerset. Stick a fork in me I am done for the week...Depending on how this rollerset look when it dries....


----------



## BrickCityBlues (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I'm late! I just joined the forum today!

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no FB. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/31862528][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/31/862/528/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello ladies, I'm looking for a good moisturizer to help stop the ends of my hair from breaking; any suggestions?


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 16, 2010)

Checkin in 

I'm DC'ing using patchouli85's moisture recipe. 

I'm so tempted to straighten my hair. I wanna do a length check  
But i'll try and hold out till march when I go see my family


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 16, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm looking for a good moisturizer to help stop the ends of my hair from breaking; any suggestions?



I use a homemade spray of one part vegetable glycerin to eight parts water and one to two drops of rosemary EO. I follow with coconut oil to seal. The coconut oil is a light protein so the combo works really well for keeping the moisture protein balance (at least for me). HTH .


----------



## Kiki82 (Jan 16, 2010)

checking in....I washed, DC'd and airdry my hair....no rules broken....


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Haven't posted in a while....So I used my heat pass yesterday in order to blow dry my hair in preparation for getting braids. please see a photo attached of what my hair looks like. i took the photo yesterday. my hair hits at BSB but i have some shorter APL layers. and SL layers in the front.

I'm keeping the braids in for 7 weeks. i will wash once a week and DC at that time. i'll do my best keeping my hair is good condition considering that caring for braids is so easy compared to roller setting... at least for me. 

you will have to excuse the poor resolution of my craptastic photo. but you can see what my length is like...


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 16, 2010)

LivingDol1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Haven't posted in a while....So I used my heat pass yesterday in order to blow dry my hair in preparation for getting braids. please see a photo attached of what my hair looks like. i took the photo yesterday. my hair hits at BSB but i have some shorter APL layers. and SL layers in the front.
> 
> ...


 
Nice Hair!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 17, 2010)

Just checking in: I've been cowashing every other day (or every 2 days....its soooooo cold out!) and airdrying in braids or plaits.  I've been wearing daily sock buns (braid out buns, smooth buns, etc).  Yesterday I used AOGPB conditioner on dry hair for about 30min, then used paul mitchell shampoo two to clarify.  I then used giovanni deeper moisture and used a mix of EVOO and giovanni direct leave-in and put my hair in 5 plaits to airdry.  My new growth is really lookin good.  I'll be 8 weeks post relaxer this tuesday.  I don't plan on getting a relaxer till march, so this regimen is helping me keep my NG tamed and moisturized.


----------



## NappyGoddesse (Jan 17, 2010)

So bigbrowneyez just reminded me of a question I had for you ladies participating in this challenge:

What is your deep conditioner of choice?  Also include your hair stat...for example:

I use Palmer's Coconut Oil Formula Deep Conditioning Protein Pack.  My hair is currently texlaxed, but I am 17 weeks post...


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^I usually like to mix my DCs but the best "out the bottle" DC for my hair is ORS Replenishing Pak/Condish... I'm relaxed and 26 wks post.


----------



## exubah (Jan 17, 2010)

Dang I just realized I broke a rule ..........I cut about 1.25" from the left and right side of my hair to try and decrease the obviousness of my "W", I just had to scratch that itch, so it looks like I'm going to be without fast food (Bamboo Shack - Bahamian franchise) a little while.  On a positive note I think my hair looks better and will thank me .


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I was just wondering why is a blow dryer considered direct heat when it doesnt touch the actually hair like a flat iron does?


 
Ok no ones know, well I guess I drop out cause I hate having wet hair in the winter. And plus my hair is more managable when blow dried.


----------



## Twix (Jan 18, 2010)

Used my heat pass today to do my dusting... cleared up all the split ends and WOW does my hair look healthier than it did a few months ago. =) Will upload pics ASAP and probably DC tonight!


----------



## Twix (Jan 18, 2010)

Pic of my hair attached.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 18, 2010)

I trimmed about an inch and a half off late December so I could start this challenge off with healthy ends. No rules broken thus far. Just bunning, bunning, and more bunning.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just checking in. I am doing well so far. I have not used any passes and have been wearing my hair in PS everyday. I have been doing very well with keeping up with my weekly DT as well as taking my multivitamin.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 18, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ok no ones know, well I guess I drop out cause I hate having wet hair in the winter. And plus my hair is more managable when blow dried.



Have you tried blow-drying on cool? That might help with your wet hair issue... other than that I got nothin lol.


----------



## jamoca5 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey fellow challengers! Just checkin' in here. How's everyone else doing? Me, I got some kinky twists in about two weeks ago, and I'm LOVIN' THEM. No cheats so far. I can't wait for the summer, though, so I can co-wash n bun and just keep it moving.


----------



## QurlyQutie (Jan 18, 2010)

Just checking in...so far so good...weekly wash/DC homemade with cheapy condish... Suave Humectress, mixed w/olive, almond and coconut oils, use indian powders in a paste w/coconut milk...rinse, add leave-in condish..then twists. Nightly baggied sealing ends w/coconut oil until JBCO challenge begins. Adding rosewater spray daily. Thrice weekly oil scalp w/ayurvedic oil mix. THough made the mistake of using coconut oil a little to heavy before I twisted...left my hair in these SUPER LOVELY curls...elongated and beautiful springy coils...but OMG the oil factor...lol. Was blotting for days...won't make that mistake again.

Hair is natural...16mo post BC...have no idea what texture...it's all over the map..I think 3b/c 4/a except crown, 4b/c...grrrr...and sloooooowwwwww growing...sigh. Anybody have suggestions on how to jump start my crown growth...it's like several inches shorter than the rest of my hair. Didn't have this challenge when it was relaxed...hair was below BSL including crown. Anyhoo...back to the texture...I have strands that go from zigzag to corkscrew to big "S" shape to straight...go figure...is this "normal" or is the natural state just that...naturally far from normal...lol.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 18, 2010)

Is blowing out the roots after a rollerset cheating?


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 19, 2010)

NappyGoddesse said:


> So bigbrowneyez just reminded me of a question I had for you ladies participating in this challenge:
> 
> What is your deep conditioner of choice? Also include your hair stat...for example:
> 
> I use Palmer's Coconut Oil Formula Deep Conditioning Protein Pack. My hair is currently texlaxed, but I am 17 weeks post...


 

Miss Key   Vitale Olive Oil  Lekair Cholesterol I am relaxed, bone straight  not by choice.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi bootcampers 

I just washed with a mixture a different WEN's.  My hair likes the Cucumber Aloe the best.  I will be getting on auto-delivery for that.   I also tried the WEN remoist in Sweet Almond Mint.  Its a keeper.  I will get this in the Cucumber Aloe too.  I used this in a steam shower   Oiled scalp with JBCO, jojoba, grapeseed, avocado mixture, and used grapeseed and avocado on the ponytail/ends.  I always wear a ponytail.  No heat used.


----------



## Twix (Jan 19, 2010)

I think my protein/moisture balance is off... I'll be cooling off on the DC for now and applying aphogee 5 minute, probably a hard treatment a few weeks from now. Used my LeKair natural coconut+shea cholesterol last night and...  a little stretchy.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 19, 2010)

My relaxed ends have been breaking some in the back due to my long stretch. Last weekend, I gave myself a hard protien (Aphogee 2 step), followed up with a Nexxus Humectress + WEN almond mint DC  - yummy combo for my hair -and I cornrowed my hair with extensions. My hair is nice and protected now and I don't have to bother with it for the next six weeks.  I may take out the braids in six weeks- give myself another 2 Step and moisture combo and just rebraid....gettin' my C&G on daaawwwgg!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Have you tried blow-drying on cool? That might help with your wet hair issue... other than that I got nothin lol.


 
I hate pushing that button cause my finger starts hurting LOL. Last week after my henna I used the blow dryer on medium heat. Today I will se how long it takes to do it on cool and how my hair feels. I will be back in a few to let you ladies know how it went.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok at the moment I am doing a dry DC using coconut oil, honey, CON purple, and 2 min ApHogee.
I guess I will wash it with ApHogee poo, do my tea rinse, and soften it up again with my Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner, oh yea and my FSP for the final rinse.


----------



## goingBack2black (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey i am soooo late with this. every other challenge is closed....so is it too late for me to sign up for this challenge due to the fact that i wanna do Session Two: April 1 - June 30
Session Three: July 1- September 30


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 20, 2010)

hey just checking in no rules broken I co-washed & deep conditioned on sunday  the only heat that was used was when I deep conditioned


----------



## kandigyrl (Jan 20, 2010)

Just checkin' in. Still in kinky twist and moisturizing daily.


----------



## winona (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in.  I am in my protective style for the week. Cornrowed hair into a bun.  I will be redoing on Sunday


----------



## Mrs. J (Jan 21, 2010)

Checking in! Happy to say, I've not broken any rules and don't plan to. I've been in protective styles since the beginning of the year. This week I'm bunning and I'm going to find something to different to do for next week. I may try to rollerset. We'll see how that goes!!!


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 21, 2010)

goingBack2black said:


> Hey i am soooo late with this. every other challenge is closed....so is it too late for me to sign up for this challenge due to the fact that i wanna do Session Two: April 1 - June 30
> Session Three: July 1- September 30




Ditto for me as well!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2010)

I did blow dry again on medium heat after my wash on Tuesday, if I have to drop out please let me know.....


----------



## MisSweeTiera (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok so I'm doing this challenge, but it really hasn't been a challenge for me because I have a TWA so I don't know what styles to do, I tried a braidout it was ok, is a wash n go a protective or low manipulation style? I feel like it isn't. I don't have the heat problems, and nor have I trimmed, all though I probably should do a search and destroy. I haven't DC'd because I kind of don't have one, I haven't been shampooing only cowashing with V05 and suave humectant, and attempting to clarify with ACV and baking soda once a week. Have I broken a rule by not dc'ing?


----------



## missfreshlala (Jan 22, 2010)

Checking in. I haven broken any rules. Haven't even used my hooded dryer in a while. I just roller set at night and go to sleep with it wet. Wake up take out my rollers and I'm good to go. I love my protective style but I can't wait till my hair grows out so I can bun like the rest of ya. Its way less work.


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 22, 2010)

After I deep condition my hair, I moisturize and sometimes seal with coconut oil and pull it back into a loose, wet ponytail. I've been wearing this style since September, 2009. Since I wear this style often (I'm not tired of it yet), I reposition my ponytail every two days.  I also spray my hair every night with an instant moisturizer (i.e. H.Silky) and sometimes with Neutrogena Creamy Triple Moisturizing Conditioner and bag it up (entire head). In order to slick my hair back, I use Ecostyler Gel. BTW, absolutely no brushing is allow on this head.  The last time I used direct heat was December 20, 2009 to post an updated photo and length check.


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey ladies I'm putting my hair in a weave I need a break from half wigs ill be back with updates at end of this session! Will still check in monthly. Wish you all well!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 23, 2010)

Checking in.  No rules broken. Wearing my hair in two french braids with the ends rolled up, tucked under and pinned in place.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm getting a late start this year.  Long story, health issues.

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __Two extra glasses of water a day for 2 weeks_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2010) 

I'll need to add them by next Sat 1/30.  Hope that's okay.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Checking in........have been doing pretty well so far, no rules broken. Moisturizing every other day and Dcing once a week. When I take my braids down am going to Dc 2-3x a week and then it is back to braids.*


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in: no rules broken, i have 2/3 of my hair in cornrows (from the front to the middle) with some of the back out so i can still do a sock bun.  I use giovanni leave-in direct conditioner or spray giovanni vitapro conditioner after wash. i use the vitapro spray and olive oil on my ends nightly. i cowash every other day.


----------



## winona (Jan 24, 2010)

Just checking in.  No broken rules I have my hair cornrowed into a side twisted bun


----------



## panamoni (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in: Wearing buns everyday.  When I rollerset last week, I did wear my hair down for one day.  

I'm thinking that it's time for my dusting, as I saw some splits...not sure if I should go to the hairdresser, or try a search and destroy myself.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in: So far I have broken no rules. I have worn my hair in a bun everyday since Dec. 22 (this is the longest I have ever gone with buns). I have not had any lapses in my routien; I am moisturizing twice daily, washing and DCing weekly, using henna monthly and taking my daily multivitamin. So far so good .


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 25, 2010)

Just Checking in: Im still rocking my half wigs. I moisturize once a day/ co wash one per week/ wash and deep con once a week...


----------



## Pooks (Jan 25, 2010)

Forgot to check in, I'm still on board, I have diligently PSed and am avoiding heat like the plague. HHG ladies!


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 25, 2010)

checking in everything is still going smooth no rules broken co-washed and deep conditioned on saturday


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in.  I am in a sew in and have to Iron my natural leave out weekly am I breaking the rules?  I am taking this sew in out at the end of this week and my next sew in will be Kinky curly hair so I do not have to flat Iron any leave out hair.

Apart from that I have been pretty good;

- weave protective styling is going okay
- keeping up with my vits
- DCing weekly
- Wrapping up my hair at night.
- Moisturizing regularly
- I need to step up my game with scalp massaging and edges care tho


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 25, 2010)

I am going through another week in these cornrows. Come Monday, I am slapping on my newest wig for a four week run. I'll still have my hair braided up under the wig.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Jan 25, 2010)

I had to use my heat pass on the 22, my mother had her house warming.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 25, 2010)

checking in:no rules broken, DCing with wash every Sunday, and co-washing on Wednesdays with my special conditioner mix ( nexxus humectress, organix shea butter, and organix coconut milk).


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 25, 2010)

I know I am 25 days late, but I have been boot camping it by myself and would like the support of the challengers throughout the ear.  

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be going an extra month of PSing. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been doing good. I was rocking 4 braids underneath my wig but I took them down last night to do a braidout bun which I will wear til tomorrow (that is wash day). I will be back tomorrow to update yall on what I will be using.


----------



## Silver (Jan 26, 2010)

I am not sure if I am supposed to check in. But I got another weave and made a spray to spray it every night.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 26, 2010)

Just checking in! I havent broke any rules and have been doing protective styles and deep conditioning every week!


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jan 26, 2010)

Just checking in...wearing twists. I believe I've created a better reggie (wash bi-weekly, DC with each wash, co-wash when necessary, twist on 50% air dried hair bi-weekly, moisturize daily) and have purchased some MT today!!! I plan to mix this with Amla oil, Nature's Blessing, and shea butter!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 26, 2010)

I think i might have to drop out this challenge...i done broke so many rules...well with heat anyway. I use heat twice a month...no heat at all is really not working for me


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 26, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think i might have to drop out this challenge...i done broke so many rules...well with heat anyway. I use heat twice a month...no heat at all is really not working for me


 
Awww, I hope you dont have to drop out. I am sure you will think of something. 
Nothing much to report. Doing the molasses,honey,evoo, and banannas overnite. I think I got to happy with the protein this past week.


----------



## winona (Jan 29, 2010)

*Here are the RULES:*
*1.* No Direct Heat (Hooded Dryer is acceptable)
*2.* No Trimming (Dusting is allowed)
*3.* Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo Wash
*4.* Wear _Only_ Protective (Buns, Braids, Twists, Weaves, etc.) or 
Low Manipulation (Braidouts, Rollersets, etc.) Styles

I just realized I broke the bootcamp rules for no trimming.  I trimmed off about 2.5-3inches in the front of my hair that wouldnt revert.  Extra cardio here I come.  All next week I will be doing extra cardio every day.

How often should I check in??


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^Wouldn't that just be your one "emergency pass"???


----------



## NJoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in and still holding strong to the rules.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm gone to be doing alot of protective styles to hide my hair much as possible, I need a sew in...


CHECKING IN...
​


----------



## panamoni (Jan 29, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think i might have to drop out this challenge...i done broke so many rules...well with heat anyway. I use heat twice a month...no heat at all is really not working for me



Does airdrying not work for you?


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in:  No rules broken


----------



## exubah (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I'm still bunning for my PS.  I plan on co-washing tomorrow and air drying in a ponytail after which it will be back to bunning!


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jan 29, 2010)

winona said:


> *Here are the RULES:*
> *1.* No Direct Heat (Hooded Dryer is acceptable)
> *2.* No Trimming (Dusting is allowed)
> *3.* Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo Wash
> ...


 

Soooo...I'm really wanting to cut off the damaged hair! I have about 2-3.5 in. of heat damage in the front. I had joiend the challenge to transition out the damage, but I'm so tempted!!! :heated: Would the cut be a pass or should I wait??? HELP!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 29, 2010)

Just checking in... Since im snow in i decided to do some kinky twist.... I will post some pictures once i complete.


----------



## adventuregirl30 (Jan 30, 2010)

Been doing braidouts and a bun. no cheating.


----------



## winona (Jan 30, 2010)

sweetpeadee said:


> Soooo...I'm really wanting to cut off the damaged hair! I have about 2-3.5 in. of heat damage in the front. I had joiend the challenge to transition out the damage, but I'm so tempted!!! :heated: Would the cut be a pass or should I wait??? HELP!!!



Humm I am not sure.  Maybe someone else could help


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^I am guessing it would be a pass.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I used up my emergency pass.  I cut about 2.5 inches off my ends.  I really wanted to get the dye out.  I didn't realize my natural hair was so dark. Maybe because when I was a kid I spent a lot more time in the sun than I do now.  

Only thing is my hair is back at that "awkward length."  I think I need to have my name removed from the APL 2010 challenge


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 30, 2010)

Still going strong everyone... hope everyone else is hanging on!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm taking my 3 week old box braids out on Monday. I'll probably put the resulting braidout in a bun for about a week.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 31, 2010)

Since it's the last of the month I figured I check in.

Still have my braid extensions as my protective style (so no heat or trimming) and have been washing and DCing once a week.

No rules broken.


----------



## jamoca5 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh gosh, I've been so lazy! I haven't broken any rules, but whn it comes to moisturizing everyday or protecting my hair at night, I've been too lax.  Really need to step my game up.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 31, 2010)

One month down, eleven to go!


----------



## Hair2Here (Jan 31, 2010)

Just checking in.  Just finished washing with Aphogee Moisturizing Shampoo. My usual is Giovanni Magnetic Shampoo but I just ran out.  I'm getting ready to dc with Elastic QP mixed with honey, evoo, peppermint oil and Neutrogena Triple Moisturizing Conditioner. My dc will be on for about 30 minutes w/heat and about 45 minutes w/o heat. I'll rinse and followup with Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner for about 10 minutes.   I love the way it detangles my hair. It works great since I'm a tendered headed natural. Then I'll swoop my hair up in my normal wet-n-wair hair do.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am wigging it up for a while, I am liking the look.


----------



## dr.j (Feb 1, 2010)

Checking in - so far, so good.  Will be using the emergency pass on Friday (direct heat).


----------



## panamoni (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm doing well.  Still bunning.  Air dried after washing this morning.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 1, 2010)

Half-wigging as my PS for the month of Febuary, can't wait to see how much length I will retain.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 1, 2010)

Hanging in here. Just took my braids down last night. Have some amla oil on my hair under a plastic cap. I will do a diluted poo tomorrow & a DC. After that I will be in Celie plaits until my mom gets here on Wednesday. I'm going to get her to do cornrows to the back & I'm going to try & do some crochet braids. Hopefully they won't be so bad that I can't wear them for at least 30 days. I'm about an inch from my hair touching the top of my brastrap. I will probably wait until April to claim BSL.

Still on cruise control as far as bootcamp is concerned. Won't need to use my first heat pass until September. I plan to take my braids down for my birthday & get Dontspeakdefeat to do a flat iron/trim. Well, HHG ladies!


----------



## Pooks (Feb 3, 2010)

I am going strong, no cheats.  My hair is mostly twisted (with plaited roots) - more than 3 weeks old, and the front I had re-canerowed about a week ago.  Washed and DC'd my hair twice so far in this style.  

I love the feel of my new growth!  Since my hair's getting fuzzy now I am wearing a satin cap and hat on top - I'll rotate hats and headwraps til I have to take my hair out.  I don't feel like messing with it right now, low manip!! Just moisturise, oil my scalp when I feel like it, n let it hibernate and grow.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am too lazy to do anything to my hair right now...

BUT i am staying a way from the heat.

For the past week I've been drinking about 2L of water a day, taking a tbs of flaxseed oil a day, co-washing every other day, and working out 5x a week...my hair DOES feel a lot more moisturized  

I've been focused on other things besides my hair...


----------



## cutenss (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been using my WEN, castor oil mixture, and rocking a ponytail/bun as usual.  I did use a heat pass for a length check a coule of weeks ago.  I am planning on doing a BKT (I think) here soon.  If I do then NO MORE POLISH for the duration of this session.(my punishment)  Maybe I will go buy up what need/want, then do it.  IDK


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 3, 2010)

I am rocking fuzzy cornrows underneath my wig. This weekend will wash and conditon my hair while in braids. Once my hair is dry, I will rebraid.  This cuts down on the amount of hair I lose on wash day. But so far, no rules broken!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in! I've been keeping my hair in cornrows for the past 2 weeks.  I redid them individually last night after using Giovanni TTT shampoo and protein infusion deep conditioner.  I also used giovanni deeper moisture.  I cowash with my conrnrows in.  I'm about 10weeks post, but i have some good new growth!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm LOVING my new half-wig; this will be my protective style for the month of February


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^It's really cute! It matches your hair very well. I couldn't tell it was a half-wig if you wouldn't have said that it was!


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 4, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I'm LOVING my new half-wig; this will be my protective style for the month of February



That is so cute!


----------



## Bettina (Feb 4, 2010)

Just Checking in for the month of Februaury---Just took down my braids and purchased the Garnier Fructis Fortifying Cream conditioner and must say this by itself has strengthened my hair and stopped my breakage. Back to braids by the end of this week and in the mean time my hair will be in twists.


----------



## QurlyQutie (Feb 4, 2010)

Just checkin' in...so far so good...no heat, no or low manipulation styles...haven't dusted yet. My goal: to see how long it can grow...I think I'm APL now..17 months post BC. Curious to see if my natural hair will grow as long as when I had a relaxer, below BSL. We'll see.... with all that I'm learning in this great place...here's hoping...thanks ladies for sharing all of your hairology!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 5, 2010)

Can I still join???  I need to be held accountable or I'll fall off the wagon.  I have already been boot camping it by myself since December 1, 2009.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am still doing good, havent used any heat in 2 weeks. Though I do want to flat iron bad so that I can dust my ends, I may do that today or something.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 5, 2010)

Checking in: Im still bunning for a couple more weeks then I will switch it back to HW.


----------



## MsSonya (Feb 5, 2010)

Just checking in-got me a half wig. Other than that I have been on top of my DC and moisturizing. I have been drinking at least 80 oz of water a day.


----------



## sunbubbles (Feb 5, 2010)

I know Im late, but Id like to join this challenge pretty please! *SNIFFLE SNIFFLE* 

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO LHCF FOR 2 WKS! I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!

My starting pic is below! My official start date is 02/05/10!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am still doing good, havent used any heat in 2 weeks. Though I do want to flat iron bad so that I can dust my ends, I may do that today or something.


 
Just dusted my hair myself, it was needed. Plus I think I did a very good job!
I didnt flatiron, just blow dried on cool cause I needed to get this done cause its time for me to go to work.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 8, 2010)

sunbubbles said:


> I know Im late, but Id like to join this challenge pretty please! *SNIFFLE SNIFFLE*



I guess I'm gonna jump right on in with you!  I want to join really bad and just saw this last week.  For some reason I missed it before the new year. erplexed

I am going to commit to all 4 sessions.  My consequence for violating bootcamp rules will be working out everyday for a week.  This will be punishment for me because I only have time for 4 days tops.

Starting pic:


----------



## halee_J (Feb 8, 2010)

Still here, have not violated any rules, been prety consistent iwth the DCing and PS. Dusted my ends couple days ago, was supposed to do that since my relaxer in Dec.


----------



## afrofaithful (Feb 8, 2010)

Can I still join?! Please...  I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no meat for 2 WKS! 

My starting length...


----------



## dr.j (Feb 8, 2010)

Used my emergency pass (heat) on Friday to do a hair check --- I'm transitioning, 7months-post and haven't used heat to straighten hair in 6 months so I wanted to check for breakage and damaged ends.  Dusted the ends.  Thankfully, hair seems to be doing ok!

May have an interview next month and will straighten again --- if so, no eating out for two weeks


----------



## Sondice (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in: i broke some rules  I flat ironed twice, and I wore my hair down for like 4 days, but I snapped out of it and went back to the buns. That was about a month ago. ever since then, Ive been really good, no flat ironing, or wearing hair out. Im determined to reach my goal.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 8, 2010)

So I did my BKT on Friday, so I have flat ironed twice this year, so I guess I am on punishemnt.  I may have to drop out, because I will probably be flatironing once a month.  Especially when I go out of town.


----------



## panamoni (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in: Still bunning.  DC'd this past weekend with the wash. Mostly airdrying (though will start rollersetting more), and no trims.  Will get a dusting next session (hmm...think I'll need a heat pass and a trim pass next session...uhoh...think it's time to change my consequences ;o).


----------



## exubah (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm still bunning.  I will be self relaxing tonight even though I had originally planned to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 9, 2010)

I am getting used to not even thinking about letting a blowdryer near my hair...!!


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in:  No rules broken


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 9, 2010)

Thinking I MAY use my emergency pass to get a 1/2" trim when I get my relaxer on thursday.... maybe... it just depends on how my ends are looking... I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## MsSonya (Feb 10, 2010)

Just checking in. I did a henna yesterday. Hair feels stronger. I have started rollersetting again nightly. I have also changed my regimen. I think I can stick too. Hoping for full APL by Dec.....


----------



## Katherina (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm checking in too. I washed my hair on Sunday and am washing it again on tomorrow (Wednesday). My hair is softer than it has ever been, thanks to leaving in AOWC after a 2 hour DC. It's also mostly frizz-free! I have been wearing mostly braid n curls bunned / ponytailed. My only hair-complaint right now is all these split ends and midshaft splits. I think it's from heat damage over a year ago. I have been doing S&Ds to get rid of them because I refuse to lose another 3 inches this year (as I did in 2009) from cutting!

Hopefully washing my hair 2x per week isn't too much manipulation. It just feels so much better when it's clean. 

I want to try: Talijah Wajiid Protective Mist Bodifier, and Devacare One Conditioner. I'll be buying one of these when my LTR split end mender runs out.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 10, 2010)

Checking in. Going into my fourth week in extensions. No need to use heat since I keep my hair braided up. I moisturize daily and cowash in braids weekly. Going for lots of retention in 2010, so for the most part, I am trying to keep my hair braided.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm going to use my pass over the weekend. I really need to get my layers evened out and my ends trimmed its been 8 months since my last trim, where she took off too much but I loved the cut. I've made some progress since the beginning of the year but I can't enjoy it because my ends look a hot mess. My plan is to be very very specific about what I want and hopefully it won't be a noticeable length difference because most of the work I want to have done is through the layers.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't broken any rules,still going strong,purchase some half wigs by Outre for protective styles, It's time for another touch up, and I may need one pass for a trim,but I will let yall know.​


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 11, 2010)

ok... didn't get a trim but I used my pass for heat and got a flat iron!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 13, 2010)

Checking in: I started baggying 3-5x a week, this has added so much moisture to my ends(I have noticed a vast difference in the amount of breakage I am having) and my NG is more manageable. I have also been tempted several times to use my heat pass for a length check, but I have decided to wait until the end of the 1st session. My PS for Feb.(half-wig) has helped my hide all or 90% of my hair ( this allows me to baggy throughout the day and hopefully retain a lot of length).

HHG ladies

ETA: pictures of my new half-wig; it's a little longer than the last one (I'm in love with the curly look)


----------



## blacksapphire (Feb 13, 2010)

checking in....no rules broken


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 13, 2010)

I got a relaxer this week and although my hair was full BSL (below bra strap), i got a major trim and now its BSB (~1in above BSL). I was growing out my layers and needed to even them out; the back ones are pretty much fully grown out, but i still have face framing layers which will take a while. I am happy with the health of my hair, even tho i lost a good 1.5 inches. I won't be trimming for the rest of the year, so hopefully I will have MBL by august and at least between MBL and WL by the end of the year. This trim really set me back, but my hair is filling out nicely and health comes first! :-D i'm excited to see my progress as the year goes on!


----------



## Mrs. J (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm checking in. I had to use my heat pass last week because I'd gotten tickets to the Oprah show at the last minute and didn't have anything to do with my hair. I have a wedding coming up at the end of this month, so I may just have to brace myself for my punishment for breaking the rules (no Target for an entire week) because I don't want to wear a ponytail to the wedding. I'm still considering getting my hair rodded, but I'm not sure the curls will fall in time for the wedding.


----------



## dr.j (Feb 16, 2010)

I broke a rule.  Last week I used my emergency pass when I used heat to straighten my hair for a length and health check.  I wore it out for about a week (no PS).  So no eating out for 2 weeks for me.  erplexed


----------



## taz007 (Feb 16, 2010)

I used a heat pass of sorts for Valentine's Day.  I rollerset and blow dried the roots.

Pic below:


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 16, 2010)

Checking in...no heat, no cutting.  I stay in twists.  I did dust last weekend because SSKs were starting to get out of control.  I have not dusted since November, though...so I think I am doing well.

My twists are longer, and I am happy.

Hope everyone else is doing well!

cj


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am doing good, still havent used heat (in a while anyways LOL).


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 17, 2010)

Just checking in.  I've been pretty much dedicated to sticking to my hair regimen.  My personal goal was not to use any heat during this challenge.  However, a friend asked me to be in her wedding and I my use a pass to do a little something special for this event.  Hopefully, this will be the one and only time I'll have to use heat.  I'm kind of hoping I could wear my hair natural???


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in!  Going on two months now with no heat!  No rules have been broken.  Still doing my PS.  My hair rarely sees the light of day except on wash days and to moisturize & seal at night.  Otherwise I'm in half-wigs or have my hair wrapped up.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> Just checking in.  I've been pretty much dedicated to sticking to my hair regimen.  My personal goal was not to use any heat during this challenge.  However, a friend asked me to be in her wedding and I my use a pass to do a little something special for this event.  Hopefully, this will be the one and only time I'll have to use heat.  *I'm kind of hoping I could wear my hair natural???*



Maybe you could air dry on some flexi rods and do a cute natural updo.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I just found my staple DC. I mixed Nexxus Humectruss, Coconut Oil, and Garlic Extract in a small container and DC'd over night with saran wrap. My hair has not been this soft since I started transitioning. Thank god for the PJ in me


----------



## winona (Feb 18, 2010)

OMGoodness I have tried this before but I think I used too much last time.  Anywho I applied JBCO to my scalp yesterday because I had some severe itchies.  So much so that I thought I would have to take down my cornrows and do a brown sugar scrub. I woke up this morning and my scalp felt sooo good  Yeah I will make it 10days with my cornrows without redoing


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 18, 2010)

Going strong with no rules broken. Aren't we about to finish a session already??


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 18, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Going strong with no rules broken. Aren't we about to finish a session already??



Yep...time is flying.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 18, 2010)

No rules broken. My DH misses my hair but he's being very supportive.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 18, 2010)

Still going stong, no rules broken.  I'm canerowed/twisted up and keeping my hair covered with satin bonnet and hat every time I step outside cause its still seriously cold in LDN.


----------



## Amelia456 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm late and I know it, however, I am committing to all four sessions of the bootcamp!  I fell off the wagon last session, but I am determined to be successful this year!


----------



## mzbrown (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm so proud of myself. I'm a newbie, this is my first challenge and I haven't broken any rules. This is the longest I've ever gone in my entire life w/o heat.


----------



## Pulchritudinous (Feb 19, 2010)

*Checking in*

I haven't broken any rules. I've had these twists in for 4 weeks which is the longest I've ever gone! Being busy really helps me stick to this challenge! The frigid weather also helps erplexed I have been getting an itch to wear my hair out, but it's just too cold. I'm a little worried about the warmer months though. I'm thinking of just doing yarn braids until the end of the year. I'll have to see how I like them the first time around.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in: I havent broken any rules and i am still rocking my kinky twist.


----------



## Bettina (Feb 20, 2010)

Checkin in and protective styling my hair as we journey along.


----------



## mystiquak (Feb 21, 2010)

I am a newbie to LHCF...I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be nothing but water for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just DCed with Matrix, ApHogee 2 min, honey, and EVCO....still holding on.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 21, 2010)

Checking in: 
Washed and Clarified with ORS Aloe Rid. Now DC'ing with ORS replenishing mask. I am still in cornrows...trying to PS as much as I can this year to hit the BSL mark by December. No rules broken as of yet!


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 21, 2010)

A little more than a month left in session 1!!!

I decided that I will be bunning EXCLUSIVELY until the end of session 1... I'm also gonna get back on taking my HSN vitamins daily, baggying regularly, and oiling my scalp w/ JBCO...


----------



## MsSonya (Feb 21, 2010)

Checking in--everything is going ok. Trying to keep up with my vitamins,water,and exercise. Starting a new job trying not to stress.  Trying to learn my hair, it does what it wants to...


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 21, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> Checking in--everything is going ok. Trying to keep up with my vitamins,water,and exercise. Starting a new job trying not to stress.  Trying to learn my hair, it does what it wants to...


 

Wish you well on your new job!


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 21, 2010)

Lovin the co-wash routine.  Did it tonight with Mane and Tail then V05. Liked that alot! DC'd with a mixture of stuff: Elasta QP DPR 11, Elasta QP Mango Butter, EVOO, Honey, Silk Elements and Neutrogena Triple Moisture. I went crazy today. Stayed under the dryer for 40 minutes. May hair feels super good! I can't believe I did it. My natural hair loves the moisturizing conditioners. I thought it would be mushy but it's not. I guess the little protein in some of these conditioners are balancing everything out. 

Trying to loose very little hair during detangling.  I only comb once a week after wash/co-wash.


----------



## butterfly3582 (Feb 21, 2010)

Still going strong


----------



## winona (Feb 22, 2010)

Last night I took down my cornrows that I did on Saturday because I was upset about the breakage I got while doing them (about a palm full, but I am not use to having any) and dusted my ends (1/4-1/2in) That was such a good I idea because when i put into a bun this morning I didnt have any snagging.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 26, 2010)

Checking in. I got my curl touched up 2 weeks ago & I got a much needed trim. My last one was August of last year. So I guess that would be considered a pass. When I get my touch-up, I'm not allowed to wash my hair for 2 weeks. So tonight I'm doing an overnight pre-poo with Irish Moss & tomorrow I will wash & DC. 

I ordered a Flexi8 today. I was bored with the wigs so I'm going to try & bun from now until October. The curl is easy when it comes to heat. When I wash, I airdry & I haven't flatironed my hair since August & don't plan to again until October. My next touch-up will be mid-August.


----------



## Bettina (Feb 26, 2010)

Just checkin in ---I have my hair protected in a sew-in ---no heat and goin strong.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 26, 2010)

Waiting to get my touch up/and a trim... will be my first past, other then that i'm going strong, no heat,and havent broken any rules.
​


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 26, 2010)

Checking in: I've been wigging it for the month of February, No heat used since 12/23, and no rules broken. I will probably be wearing wigs until I use my 1st heat pass in July, but after that I may go into Senegalese twist and bunning for the Summer months. Has anyone had Senegalese twist and co-washed, if so how can this be done? (I'm trying to plan ahead)


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 26, 2010)

I was soooo tempted to blow-dry my hair last night..... I resisted the urge, lol


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 27, 2010)

Still going strong. Haven't broken any rules or used a heat pass. My ends are still looking good and I am retaining length well. 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Checking in. Did good again this month. Took out my braid extensions and turned them into twists as my protective style. Had to use a pass to trim some previous heat damage off. Going to wash and DC tonight.


----------



## adventuregirl30 (Feb 27, 2010)

Grew another inch since 1-30-2010.  My hair is growing very fast and looks healthy, but I am shedding alot.  Going to try garlic conditioner.  I heard it helps with the shedding.  I have been surviving on braidouts.


----------



## PaleoChick (Feb 27, 2010)

Still holding strong. In week 2 of braid extensions with backup wig just in case braider appt. falls through. Still using minimal products (an oil for hot oil treatments, a leave in conditioner, anda  shea based balm for braids under the wig, avocado/egg/honey deep treatment, shampoo bar). Haven't stretched my hair to see true length yet. I just feel like it is getting better.


----------



## winona (Feb 27, 2010)

Still going strong.  I finally broke down and purchase some high quality combs.  I have been keeping my hair protected and deep conditioned.  I try to examine hair at least once a month to S&D on splits and knots.  I think I gained an inch since last month (my hubby thumn is in the way of my pic LoL).  Cant wait to see what next month has in store HHG


----------



## Zeal (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it too late to join?  I JUST got back on LHCF since November.


----------



## exubah (Feb 27, 2010)

Still PS'ing and trying to change up from my usual buns.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just DCed with Matrix, ApHogee 2 min, honey, and EVCO....still holding on.
Will be relaxing in 2 weeks.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 27, 2010)

Used a heat pass on Monday to flat iron hair (pic. in fotki) and I dusted my ends today. I still see a few splits so I may dust again. I think my punnishment is no fast food.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 28, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> Used a heat pass on Monday to flat iron hair (pic. in fotki) and I dusted my ends today. I still see a few splits so I may dust again. I think my punnishment is no fast food.


 
Just checked out your fotki....your hair looks nice. You did a great job with the flat iron!


----------



## Uber (Feb 28, 2010)

Just checking in. Still baggying, PSing, dc ing every 2 weeks and moisturising daily.

A slight set back when I changed my moisturiser but I think I've got some good retention already...well I hope so anyway


----------



## Hair2Here (Feb 28, 2010)

Just checking in....did a co-wash tonight and a dc.  Going to detangle, spray it a little with an instant moisturizer and slick it back with some EcoStyler Gel and call it a night.

March 20th can't get here soon enough.  I will do my length check then.  I want to be full apl then and look forward to bsl.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Mar 1, 2010)

Still getting it done...no heat (which isn't too hard for me) and PSs galore (which IS getting old fast)...thinking about buying a wig or doing kinky twists so I don't have to touch/ mess in it every other day...:scratchch


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 2, 2010)

I been bunning it up cause I have a week until relaxer time. Nothing much at all.....


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 3, 2010)

checking in :]]

i braided my hair into almost two hundred extension braids (which is so few for me, i usually end up with close to a thousand, these ones feel so BIG!) in january. i've only been conditioning every ten days or so because i don't want to have too much build up.
so excited for my length check at the end of this session!
_

i don't know about you guys, but i was inspired to join this challenge because of some progress pictures posted by some of the ladies in the previous years.
i'm so excited to see everyone's session one progress!_


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 3, 2010)

Just checking in. I haven't broken any rules.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in. I have been wearing my hair in cornrows under a half wig.  I am 'bout tired of this though. I think that I will do a roller set next week.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in for March before I forget.  No rules broken.  Just wearing my hair in my mini bun either out at home or under my half wigs when out.  No heat absolutely in 3 months!


----------



## winona (Mar 3, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> checking in :]]
> 
> i braided my hair into almost two hundred extension braids (which is so few for me, i usually end up with close to a thousand, these ones feel so BIG!) in january. i've only been conditioning every ten days or so because i don't want to have too much build up.
> so excited for my length check at the end of this session!
> ...



Wow Do you have a video tutorial or pics of your braids?  I will get two days off work in about two weeks and I have been contemplating braiding my own hair during that time(I am too cheap to go to a braider


----------



## Bettina (Mar 3, 2010)

Still going strong ladies....I've been on my Deep Conditioning Game and my hair is thanking me for it, I'm keeping my scalp is clean and not dry or flaky. My hair is in a protective style and will be for another 10 weeks  2 weeks down 10 weeks to go.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 4, 2010)

winona said:


> Wow Do you have a video tutorial or pics of your braids?  I will get two days off work in about two weeks and I have been contemplating braiding my own hair during that time(I am too cheap to go to a braider



well i don't currently have a video tutorial but i can make one for you if you feel that would be helpful.


----------



## Katherina (Mar 4, 2010)

Just checking in . . . I haven't broken any rules. My hair is definitely growing


----------



## PearlyCurly (Mar 4, 2010)

Checking in,

I've been broke the no heat rule, i used heat once in Jan & Feb

Now i will have to trim my ends, i still wanna be in the challenge I will leave heat alone i swear

Im now will only use heat maybe once or twice a year. And im going on a no trimming challenge(of course after i trim my ends) too.


----------



## silentdove13 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join the last three sessions. I know when I did the first two last year before I feel off the wagon that I had great results.  If it is not too late, here is my information.

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no ice cream or cheese for 1 month_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My picture is in my sig


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 5, 2010)

okay.
today i wasted my heat pass on straightening the bottom layer of my hair (i wanted to do a length check, but i'm far too lazy to tackle the whole thing..)
and it's hard to tell, because i'm more than six months post so my ends look super uneven and my roots are shrunken, but my sisters say it looks like it's grown a little comparing it to my pictures from christmas.
although i guess i won't really be able to tell until i relax it, since it looks the same to me.

what do y'all think?
the first picture is from christmas, the second is from today.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 6, 2010)

^^I agree with your sisters. You definitely have growth. Congrats!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Mar 6, 2010)

hi all.. just checking in. i'm in the process of removing my braids. i just got back from a long trip so i am tired and jet lagged. i'm almost done removing all of my braids. i've been combing out the shed hair as i go. it's a lot but since i wore braids for 2 months, this is to be expected.

it appears as though i have at least 1.5" of new growth. this is very exciting. when i put my braids in, i had maybe 1/2" - 3/4" of NG. i also have been checking for split ends. i have a few. not many, as far as i can tell... i found one in the middle of my hair strand... but nothing excessive.

i didn't stick to my rules. i thought i was going to DC once a week. but i was worried about gunking up my hair. i sprayed my hair with a pro vitamin leave in (aphogee) once every few days and a moisturizing mix (water, coconut oil, and some other moisturizing stuff i can't remember) every 2 or 3 days.

i am going to put some kind of pre-poo on my hair for an hour today once i've combed out all of the shed hair and then wash, DC with heat, and then roller set my hair... see how it looks. i will probably have to use a 2nd heat pass in this session(  ) for my relaxer touch up. i will try to make that happen this tuesday before i go out of town again. we shall see... i know that means a punishment for me. i think it was no soda for 2 weeks... gotta check back and see what i wrote...

i am also concerned that my hair stylist is going to try to pressure me into getting a trim. i'll probably blow him off... i'll get my relaxer done by him and then when i go out of town, i will try to get my hair done at my mom's salon and let them dust the ends. the girl who did it last time did a great job and i seriously did not notice any loss of length.


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 6, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> okay.
> today i wasted my heat pass on straightening the bottom layer of my hair (i wanted to do a length check, but i'm far too lazy to tackle the whole thing..)
> and it's hard to tell, because i'm more than six months post so my ends look super uneven and my roots are shrunken, but my sisters say it looks like it's grown a little comparing it to my pictures from christmas.
> although i guess i won't really be able to tell until i relax it, since it looks the same to me.
> ...



It's definitely grown!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 6, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> although i guess i won't really be able to tell until i relax it, since it looks the same to me.
> 
> what do y'all think?
> the first picture is from christmas, the second is from today.



It certainly has grown. At Christmas, your hair was a lot further from APL than it is now...you're grazing APL.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks y'all. I'm starting to think I might be a bit hairnorexic haha


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 8, 2010)

I lightly dusted my ends today... I had to do it, noticed one too many split ends


----------



## Pulchritudinous (Mar 8, 2010)

I blow dried my hair to make it easier to put in my yarn braids. They took me 15 hours, but I'm glad I did them. I plan to keep them in for 2 months. Has anyone kept extensions in for 3 months? Would that be a good idea? My other option is to rebraid section by section to make it last 3 months and this way I wouldn't have to redo it all at once.


----------



## dr.j (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a job interview on Monday.   

I'm transitioning and almost 9 months post so I used direct heat today.  I have already used my heat pass so I'm on punishment 

My original punishment is no eating out for 2 weeks, however, my job interview is out of town so I will be eating out while I'm there.  So my punishment will be no LHCF for 2 weeks which I think is more painful than no eating out.

  See you in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bettina (Mar 12, 2010)

Still hangin in there folks...no heat or trims yet...This protective style is really working for me.


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 13, 2010)

Still going... however I _might _be getting a trim before the end of the challenge which will mean I'll have to take my punishment since I used my heat pass a while back!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so ready to get a relaxer its crazy. I wanna see my straight hair and see it past APL. I will be relaxing this upcoming week, I will also do a S&D method while I am at work tonight.


----------



## QurlyQutie (Mar 13, 2010)

Still holding it down, low manip, no heat, no scissors, have been using a spray mix, read somewhere on this board about rose water...the exact words...'don't sleep on the rose water" That is the truth! My hair has never been softer! I mix distilled water, rose water, vegetable glycerin and amla oil. Spray it on every morning, and sometimes at night before I baggie. I guess I have 3b, 4a and 3a all mixed in...it's crazy. My crown grows sooooooooo much slower and is a coarser texture than the rest of my head. Anyone have any suggestions, I'm all ears! Anywhoo, my hair is soooo soft even after it dries. Usually if i wear it loose, I have to use a detangler or soak my hair to untangle...not at all since using the spray and my JBCO. My hair luvs these challenges...thanks ladies!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't believe Session I is almost over already. This year is flying by. My longest layer is touching the top of my brastrap right now. I will continue PSing with the hope that it'll be to the middle of my brastrap by June 10th, when my son graduates from middle school. 

I will somewhat be using my pass for that week but not to straighten. We're leaving to go out of town that next day after graduation & I will not be PSing while on vacation. I will be wearing my hair out while on vacation. 

Then when we get back, it'll be back to bunning until October.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 13, 2010)

Did a little heat, but mostly air dried roller set yesterday.  Still no direct heat or trims and I'm hanging with the low manipulation hair styles.  Still undecided it I will use my heat pass next week for my bestie's graduation.


----------



## Nya33 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey all, had to use a pass and I took my punishment, I had to use direct heat twice
I was at my cousins wedding in south africa and had mad regrowth that needed pressing and I then washed again to get my hair braided out there.
So now PS until mid may when I will take them out and get relaxed for my birthday I will have stretched for 6 months, a first for me!


----------



## winona (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in
I have been doing very well.  I did 2 dustings since Dec 09.  Both times less than 1/4 in.  I have also been DCing once a week and PS in between  I cant wait to see my growth at the end of March.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in....everything is going great on my end. Last Thursday, I got a relaxer, my ends dusted, and a roller set.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 14, 2010)

Still going strong with no rules broken. I keep my hair braided and continue to DC at least once weekly and moisturize daily.


----------



## Hair2Here (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm still doing my thing.  Haven't checked in in awhile but haven't broken any rules either.  Can't wait until March 20th to do my length check.


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in. I am still bunning daily though I did wear a couple of low manipulation styles earlier in the month. I have not trimmed but have been doing S&Ds and have also dusted a couple of days ago. My ends are looking good and I am retaining length well.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in. Still PSing daily with a HW, baggying underneath. Still DCing 2x a week most weeks. No heat. Always airdrying.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 15, 2010)

I am going to commit to sessions 2-4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to drink water only. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Valerie (Mar 15, 2010)

I would like to sign in, I hope I am not too late for the first session.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Mar 15, 2010)

I have put the kinky twists in (March 6th...I know, I'm late updating ) I'm going to leave these twists in until my birthday (April 22), then leave my hair out for a week or so. If I get a lot of growth, then I'm putting more back in, but if not then I'm going to have to find another PS....

And when it comes time to update at the end of the month, I'm going to put up the pics I took of the length before I put my twists in.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 15, 2010)

used my pass around february to straighten my hair. don't have any plans on doing that again this year, but if it does i'll be doubling my workouts. =)


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 16, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> *I am so ready to get a relaxer its crazy. I wanna see my straight hair and see it past APL.* I will be relaxing this upcoming week, I will also do a S&D method while I am at work tonight.



i agree with the bolded.


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 21, 2010)

Just checking in. Havent broken any rules.


----------



## exubah (Mar 21, 2010)

Still bunning along....


----------



## winona (Mar 21, 2010)

I am still PSing and DCing once a week.  This first session has flown by and I cant wait to take pics in 2 weeks to mark my third month.  Lately I have been putting my twists in a bun during the day and taking down at night so I dont get massive head and neck aches


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 21, 2010)

Haven't trimmed yet... decided to wait it out until the end of the session.... 10 more days!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 21, 2010)

Still keeping my hair braided up. I am about to put some box braids on to really keep my hands out of my hair until my next length check in June. Hoping that I can at least make BSB by then.


----------



## Chemetria (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm still doing good no heat no trimming the only heat I use is when I deep condition


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking in: still wigging it for the month of March and maybe April. I'm starting to get bored with wigs, but I'm too lazy to try anything else with my hair. When the weather warms up a little bit more, I'm getting Senegalese twist.


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey gals! Just coming thru w/ my first of two update pics... I'm posting pre-trim pics this evening and post-trim pics tomorrow... I won't be participating in session 2 but I'll be back and ready for session 3!!!

Here's where I was at the start of the challenge:






And here I am now:





I'm 2.5-3 inches from APL based on these pics, but we'll see where I am after my trim tomorrow!!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 29, 2010)

love.akihsoy said:


> Hey gals! Just coming thru w/ my first of two update pics... I'm posting pre-trim pics this evening and post-trim pics tomorrow... I won't be participating in session 2 but I'll be back and ready for session 3!!!
> 
> Here's where I was at the start of the challenge:
> 
> ...


 
It's growing!!!! hhg


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 30, 2010)

*I'm doing well in this challenge..I used my pass once (for a date/my birthday...and it was only a small part in the front to blend with my wig). I wear wigs when I go out. Underneath my wigs I have a satin tie band around the majority of my hair (mainly the edges). My hair is usually in cornrows underneath with a baggie around the ends. At home I have my hair in a whole head baggie or in a satin bonnet or my silk scarf.

I have DC'ed with every shampoo (as I'm in the DC challenge). I haven't trimmed my hair. So far I've felt a significant difference in the health of my hair.*


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been exercising everyday except weekends, Full head baggies on a nightly basis, dusting after every relaxer, DC after every shampoo.

January 2010






March 2010





Though the 2 month growth isn't really noticeable but my hair has thickened a lot. It seems much darker for some reason (not just the pic). I know hair grows much faster in the summer so I cant wait to see results. I'm gonna start taking hair, skin and nails supplements too


----------



## Hair2Here (Mar 31, 2010)

I used my first pass to flat iron and do a length check on March 21st.  Not impressed with my length results.  I did, however, retain and notice considerable thickness.  Did feel a little discouraged.  Hopefully with the warm months approaching, I'll catch up and get some added growth. Jan - Mar was very slow for me.  Didn't give up on my new regimen though.  I'm still only co-washing.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 31, 2010)

So I used heat once during this session, and then I big chopped. These next three sessions should go by with no rules broken. I'm trying to get as close to BSB as I can by December.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been doing really good I don't have any length pictures, but I did use a heat pass in mid january.  Still going strong.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 31, 2010)

*Do we have to post update pics at the end of each session? * 

I just got tiny plaits done on my own hair, these bad boys are not coming down for a whiiiile.

Haven't broken any rules so far.  It seems my longest layer is back to APL though so I'm happy about that but I'm planning another dusting session soon though as the SSKs are driving me .


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 31, 2010)

So today I went to the Dominican shop for the first time since I started my HHJ( Dec 09) and had them do a rollerset. I was very anxious about going because I know that most salons will tug and rip through your hair as they wash and roll it; however, I was prepared for them. I rinsed myt hair and applied my DC mix, detangled, and let it sit until I got to the salon; doing this allowed me to go in there worry free. My hair was detangled, and ready to go by the time they washed and was ready to roll it, I lost barely any hairs .  When I sat under the dryer they tried to burn me to death  , but I promptly had them turn the temp. all the way down to cool. Long story short- my hair came out really nice without blowing out the roots and I'm super happy with the results 

ETA: I'm going to use the saran wrap method when I get home to lay down my roots.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> I used my first pass to flat iron and do a length check on March 21st. Not impressed with my length results. I did, however, retain and notice considerable thickness. Did feel a little discouraged. Hopefully with the warm months approaching, I'll catch up and get some added growth. Jan - Mar was very slow for me. Didn't give up on my new regimen though. I'm still only co-washing.


 
Same here! I did a length check b/c my hair was finally out, from Jan- March and I was like . Not impressed. I am hoping for that summertime growth spurt too. Hopefully, the box braids I am getting ready to put on will help me with retention. But I am not getting discouraged either, I usually find my hair grows faster in the warmer months.


----------



## mzbrown (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm so proud of myself for making through the first part of this challenge. I only used my heat pass two weeks ago when I had my hair permed after a five month stretch. I was happy with my progress, my hair seems healthier, I gained about an 1 1/2 -2in, and my hair actually had some "swang" I was estatic about that.The best part was my bf noticed and complimented my hair. I can't wait to see the progress after this next part of bootcamp.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 31, 2010)

I have made it through session I & I used my pass to get a trim when I got my curl retouched last month. Currently I'm experiencing some shedding & I'm not sure exactly what's the culprit. Garlic internally as well as externally has helped but it's still shedding more than normal. 

I ordered a Flexi 8 & will be bunning for a while, just babying my hair. I was going to use a pass in June to be lazy while on vacation but I may be getting a new job so a vacation will be out. I'm hoping not to use a pass at all for session II. I will not post pics until the end of the next session.

No direct heat since August of last year & my longest layer is finally touching my bra strap.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 1, 2010)

Made it through session one!! Used my heat pass in January when I relaxed.  I bunned the entire three months.  I've seen great growth -- I'm on my way to APL in a few months.  

During Session 2, I've decided to get a sew-in.  This will require flatironing the hair that I leave out.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Apr 1, 2010)

I flat iron my hair 3 times during this challenge- bad I know but here is my progress- I am also 19 weeks post relaxer.
this is Dec 2009 
this is March 2010 .
I get about .5 inches so good progress to me, haha


----------



## halee_J (Apr 2, 2010)

checking in. Session 1 completed, never used my passes ans kept on track mainly due to wearing half-wigs everyday. Also its been 12 weeks since my last relaxer I would really love to not relax until the end of session 2. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## bellebebe (Apr 2, 2010)

I only use heat when  I get a relaxer at the salon. Since I'm paying, it better be part of the package lo.


----------



## winona (Apr 2, 2010)

I changed the way I take my update pics so I hope this gives you a little idea of my progress.  These are pics from Jan 1 2010 length check(baseline)


----------



## winona (Apr 2, 2010)

These are from yesterday. Since January I cut about 2-3 from front right(heat damage) and 1-2from front left(heat damage).   HHG ladies


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 3, 2010)

Today is my hair day,always on saturdays, I'm DCing as I speak,still going strong havent broke any rules,took one pass to trim thats it.

I have been doing protective styles and air drying my hair alot .

​


----------



## She-Ra (Apr 3, 2010)

Unofficially joining as a rouge member for the 2nd, 3rd and 4th session. Hair in constant braids/plaits for wig. Will post image at the last session when I straighten hair to do a length check. 

I am going to commit to *3 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be giving up *lhcf*(I need serious intervention ), *youtube, tumblr and online gaming*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

**
*April Top 5 Highlights*
* Cowashing 1x a week and DCing 1x a week.
* Hair currently in plaits since December to accommodate wigs.
* Hair will go back to braids (End of May) for 5 months, Out @ mth for serious DC and wash.
* Henna at the end of April
* Saving for a hair steamer


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, so I made it through the first session, used my heat pass in march to check my length.

Good luck to all in session two! :]]


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Apr 4, 2010)

_*Krissie is checkin' in like your boyfriend *_

I am going to commit to *1* session of LHCF Bootcamp *(April 1st-June 30). *My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no candy/buying clothes for a week*. _I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!_


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 6, 2010)

I did my 1st wet bun after co-washing yesterday. I love the ease of doing and will be doing this( in conjunction with dry bunning) for April to give my hair(line) a break from wigs. I'm excited and I hope to see good results doing this.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 6, 2010)

My hair is nice and protected in box braids. Spraying 2x a day or  more with my braids spray. I get to keep my hands out of my hair for the next month or two.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 6, 2010)

Checking In: baggying with wheat germ oil, bought liquid MSM from vitamin shoppe today


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 6, 2010)

I was out of town so I couldn't update for the month of March, so here goes.

I did okay. I was a little bad and used heat even though I had already used my session pass for a trim the month before. I lived through my consequence of not drinking soda for a week. I put in braid extensions as a protective style on March 21 ( I think) and will probably be taking them down on Saturday. I have been moisturizing and tying up my hair every night.


----------



## prettybyrd (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's my update.  I was sleeping through the post date... erplexed Anyhooooo...posted this on the TWA grow-out, and copying here.  

Okay here's my updated reggie and pic:

Poo: Once a week with At One Hydrating Shampoo
Co-Wash: 3 days At One Botanical Conditioner
DC: 2x a week with Lustrasilk Cholsterol Treatment with added Rosemary, Lavendar, and Olive Oil
Growth Aid: Essential oil blend with base of grapeseed and jojoba oil
Moisture: Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1

I use the baggy method on weekends when I know that I'm not leaving the house. It's soo good for my hair, and easy for those lazy days!


Attached Thumbnails

 

 

 


I have to add about DCing - I find myself doing a DC out of boredom.  Just watching TV, slap on some DC and a processing cap....on the phone with a GF, DC and processing cap soon follows.  My hair is thankful.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 11, 2010)

Checkin in. I've been good . DCing 2x a week and PSing, no direct heat.


----------



## orangepeel (Apr 11, 2010)

Used my pass to straighten my hair after a braid take out and rest. I wanted to check length and prepare for a reinstall.

I'm happy with the way things are going. I think if I could get more water in me, I would be doing even better.

I am going to be re-installing on Wednesday to spend the rest of April, May and part of June in twists.


----------



## bellebebe (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm still going strong. Instead of doing my morning cardio at home, I've started running 5 days a week at the park. My next touch up is on June 23rd and I will be posting.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 13, 2010)

checking in!
i've been good :]]

lately i've been wearing cornrows under a wig.
moisturize my ends nightly, dc 3x a week, shampoo weekly.
i redo the braids every friday.

can't wait for my touch-up on may 20th.
hoping to see a lot of new growth! :]]


----------



## Pooks (Apr 14, 2010)

I felt tempted to use heat...  

BUT I didn't break down, I stretched my plaits by rollersetting instead


----------



## prettybyrd (Apr 14, 2010)

Wearing a wig is a lot easier now that my hair is long enough to braid underneath.  

Wigs are my protective style for now (maybe braids or twists for summer).  Right now I'm DCing under a processing cap and happy that I finally have a hair regimen that works.  I feel very optimistic about growing my hair out now!

I think, even though I began this challenge in January, my HHJ began on Monday.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 14, 2010)

Been doing good.  No rules broken in session 2 so far.  I've been cowashing, bunning, wearing half-wigs.  No heat at all except to DC.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 15, 2010)

I dusted my ends today, they were looking a little ragged. I'm slowly getting disgusted w/these relaxed ends, but a girls got goals to reach before I can even think about BCing, so the dusting curbed my appetite to chop for now. Off to baggie for the night.


----------



## xyra (Apr 16, 2010)

I am going to be unofficially joining the remainder of this challenge. I have had two strand twists in since early March and will be taking them down in about two weeks. From there I plan on experimenting with braid outs and twist outs. More than likely I will bun my braidouts since it's getting warmer out now. I am pretty nervous about no heat since I am transitioning and still have no idea what my natural texture is, but am excited to see results and hoping to make APL by December. Good luck everyone!

I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp (sessions 2, 3, and 4). My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no internet for one full week (unless school related). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been largely ignoring this challenge for a variety of reasons (I cut the rest of the color out, surgery,   .  So, I have decided to reevaluate my commitment to it and my hair.  


I am going to commit to *2* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no tv for 2 week*s. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post the starting picture at the beginning of the 3rd session, July 1.  

For now, I'm in the middle of finding solutions to my hair problems.  I'm really excited about it.  I'm finding staple products as well as methods.  Right now I'm working on correcting my porosity issues (overly porous) and keeping my ends healthy.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 16, 2010)

Nothing new to report. I have been in braids for the past three months- so I haven't broken any rules. Just keeping my hair moist and strong with my braid spray/infusium 23/water mix. Just taking it easy ....


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing much going on.  Been keeping my reggie pretty simple.  I haven't broken any rules and I'm keeping up with my PSing.


----------



## winona (Apr 23, 2010)

Havent broken any rules this session.  I dcing about 2 times a week to see if I get even better length retention.  Right now I looking at 3/4 in a month.  I cant wait until i am full APL so I can where some really BIG buns (for me


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 23, 2010)

I used my first ever heat pass today. I have group presentations all next week and today was the only day that I would be able to do it, but on the plus side I definitely am seeing progress. I don't think I will reach my APL goal by July, but definitely by December

Dec 23, 09 when I joined LHCF






April 23, 2010 the first time I've used heat since Dec.( I only did one pass with my FHI on 300 degrees so my roots are not as straight as they should be, but I'm happy either way)


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I just subscribed to this'll be my first post and challenge. I want to commit to *2* sessions- session 3 and session 4. I'll post my info up later. Right now, I'm focusing on finishing out my semester before graduation (finally!) so I'm just trying to get by on my hair but I have a lot to learn. I just recently took out my braids and I have to figure out how to care for my natural hair. I'm hoping this challenge will give me the incentive to do that. I think that my consequence for violating the rules will be no...vegetables lol ugh ok no tv for a week unless I have to check important mail. 

Anyway, I'm happy to join this site b/c there are all types of gorgeous hair on here


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 27, 2010)

Just checking in. Thinking about using my pass for this session to get my hair flat ironed for Memorial Day weekend. I want to wear it bone straight mainly because I want to see the length. Other than that I do a Southern Tease bun most days. On wash days, sometimes I just wear my hair out for the 1st 2 days & then it's back to bunning.

The Alter Ego garlic cond has really minimized my shedding. I'm also taking garlic internally.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 1, 2010)

Forgot to check in for last month.

April was pretty uneventful. My protective style was box braids with my own hair. I shampooed and DC'd at least once a week and even threw in a few co washes. Used no passes and broke no rules.


----------



## winona (May 1, 2010)

I am still going strong.  I did a progress pic yesterday and I am definitely retaining length.  As I cornrowed my damp hair back into a twisted bun I felt like I had too much breakage (about 1/2 dollar size) even though I was extra gentle.  Next time I will try cornrowing on completely dry hair.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (May 2, 2010)

I'm still doing good, no direct heat,and protective styles.
​


----------



## beans4reezy (May 2, 2010)

Protective styling the days away! My hair is in box braids now - just washed and DC'd them. No rules broken so far


----------



## cch24 (May 2, 2010)

I've been doing well for session two. I flat ironed once and big chopped in session one, so now I have no desire to trim (except those few pesky straight ends) or flat iron until December.


----------



## esi.adokowa (May 2, 2010)

checking in..
i ended my relaxer stretch early because my wig was rising in the air like a helium balloon. *not cute. *

since my relaxer, i have been wearing cornrows/braidouts.
this weekend i put some box braids in.
i've decided to give up extensions other than wigs (we'll see how that goes), so the braids are all my own hair which is a first for me.

after i braided my hair, i dusted the ends.

till next time.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 2, 2010)

checking in: I just got my senegalese installed today, I'm excited about not having to worry about my hair for 2-3 months


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 2, 2010)

I got a rollerset on Friday evening, went out & the next day my hair was a hot, frizzy mess. I had a funeral to attend today so I used my mom's hot curler to revive my hair. Guess that was my pass for this session. I was thinking about getting it flat ironed for Memorial Day weekend. If I do, I'll have to give up junk food/sweets for a week. I may just stick to the Curlformers.


----------



## dr.j (May 3, 2010)

Just checking in.  No passes used/no rules broken.


----------



## maxineshaw (May 3, 2010)

I'm currently on day 9 of twists.  I've never kept them in longer than a few days (maybe 3 max) due to the way they look.  My hair is quite fine.  However, I'm really dedicated to my hair goals now, and this is the only way I can achieve the length I want.


They don't actually look as bad as I thought.  I am really liking how smooth my hair is-not the twists themselves, but how moisturized they are staying.  My hair is a tad bit on the frizzy side, but that's due to the fact that they should've been taken out days ago (water heater issues).  I've noticed the longer I have kept my twists in, the more I can see my straight ends-the natural texture of my hair.  This is exactly why I don't hair type.  I have far too many textures in my hair.  


I also snipped a few SSKs on Sunday evening.  I am really liking the reduced chance of SSKs that comes with protective styling.  I am going to go through the rest of my head probably tomorrow when I catch up on 24.


Just a few notes about products

I'm can't decide if I should continue to oil my scalp.  I've come to realize that there is absolutely no need for me to do so other than a force of habit.  My scalp has absolutely no issues-dryness, dandruff, etc.-and I fell like this is just an unnecessary step I've been taking.  I don't believe that oiling my scalp (I'm using castor oil btw) is actually doing anything but smoothing the root of my hair strands.  I might just ditch it.


And..

I've been in the Jheri Juice challenge,and I've been a faithful juicer.  However, my scalp is starting to itch.  I don't believe in that "scalp itching hair growth" idea.  I believe its coming from the juice.  I might have to let it go.  I think the reason why my scalp didn't itch before is because I rinsed my hair every single day.  Now that I'm only washing my hair once a week, the s-curl can now irritate my scalp.  Also, is it weird that my hair is smooth and yet a little on the dry/rubbery side?

That's all I've got from the month of April.  I will return in June to do an update from May.  

Blessings to you all.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (May 3, 2010)

Used a heat pass in March for my husband's homecoming from an 8 month deplyment! He LOVED my hair!!!! Had to get about 2 inches cut though  The color that had been applied to my hair in December has really dried out my hair. So the ends just had to go. I'm starting back on my routine that seemed to have helped with my moisture control so hopefully I can get it back somewhat healthy.

Thinking about doing twists tomorrow or over the weekend. Still protectice styling though!


----------



## panamoni (May 4, 2010)

Been feeling guilty lately since getting my weave.  My leave out hair has had lots of direct heat applied -- (lots = 1-2x a week from none).  I'm thinking that maybe I should try to rollerset the leave out hair when I'm trying to dry my braids...
Guess, I'll have to use trial and error.  
Otherwise, the rest of my hair is protected, moisturized often, and taken care of.


----------



## sweetpeadee (May 4, 2010)

So....I have been MIA for the past month. I had taken out kinky twists right after the first session (March 31). Wash, protien treatment, and conditioned and then wore it in a bun for a few days. April 5th & 6th I put new twists in...and have had them in ever since!!!  This is actually a feat for me...my hair is very fine and starts to unravel after a week or two. That is part of the reason I stayed away for a bit...so that I could let my hair do it's thing and not put too much pressure on it...or have my hands in it! Love  putting my hands in my hair, but I have got to learn to stop! 

Anyways, I have posted some pictures of the twists. I'll probably leave them in until about mid- to late- May. I have been conditioning them as needed and massage the scalp whenever I remember/ get the chance (maybe 3x a week). I have washed them once and rinse a couple more. VERY LOW MAINTENANCE!!!!!


----------



## esi.adokowa (May 6, 2010)

I had a serious setback today. :[[

Yesterday i sealed my ends with evoo after washing/conditioning.
I went to bed after twisting my hair in a couple twists.
So, today i bought a new flat iron and decided to test it out.

Can you see where this is going?

i *fried* the ends of my hair!
Done, like burnt.
So i cut them off, but my hair is now one huge jagged mess, and nowhere near apl. 
i lost two inches of length in most places, and three inches in others. 
Long story short, apl is not happening by the end of this month.
I'll post some pictures when I get over it haha.

And the cutting breaks the rules.


----------



## bklyncurly (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to jump right in if that's okay (either unofficial or official). I want to be fair to everyone that's been there since the start of the challenge. I've been dealing with an extremely hectic schedule and 2 sick parents! So, as a result of that and lack of time I actually have been following this challenge - I just didn't realize it. 


*Here are the RULES:
**1.* No Direct Heat (Hooded Dryer is acceptable) - _*Already doing*_
*2.* No Trimming (Dusting is allowed) - *Already doing*
*3.* Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo Wash - *WILL START*
*4.* Wear _Only_ Protective (Buns, Braids, Twists, Weaves, etc.) or 
Low Manipulation (Braidouts, Rollersets, etc.) Styles - _*Already doing*_



*This challenge will have 4 sessions. *
Session One: January 1 - March 31
Session Two: April 1 - June 30
Session Three: July 1- September 30
Session Four: October 1 - December 15


----------



## sweetpeadee (May 10, 2010)

:grin:I took out my twists last night. I had them in for about a month (April 5th - May 9th), but I experienced a lot of growth and it was starting to look raggedy! I washed and conditioned last night. Tried to do a protein treatment, but that didn't go so well. Instead I used Organics Mayo Treatment and left in in over night. Today I just have my hair up in a bun, but I plan on putting twists back in sometime this week. I want to give my hair (and arms lol) a break.

I haven't broken any rules this go round and shouldn't be breaking anything for the rest of the year. The twists are allowing me to retain moisture and length, so over the summer that's pretty much going to be the plan!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 10, 2010)

Just checking in. I have a jheri curl but I use dry products. With the hype of the Jheri Juice challenge I decided to get some moisturizing activator gel w/aloe. I've been using it & faithfully doing my Southerntease bun. This jheri juice is awesome. It keeps my hair moisturized & soft all day. I baggy at night most nights.


----------



## winona (May 10, 2010)

I have been PSing and experiencing great growth.  I am so glad I joined this challenged because it forced me to stop being so dang on scissor happy (wanting the perfect blunt cut)  Anyway I am really finding out PSs can be cute


----------



## aa9746 (May 15, 2010)

Checking In: no rules broken this session


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 15, 2010)

checking in: still in senegalese twist, I just received my steamer, so I will DC this weekend


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 15, 2010)

winona said:


> I have been PSing and experiencing great growth. I am so glad I joined this challenged because it forced me to stop being so dang on scissor happy (wanting the perfect blunt cut) Anyway I am really finding out PSs can be cute


 
I love your PS in the pics. You wouldn't happen to be in the Atlanta area, would you?  I would love to get my hair done in this style for a break.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 16, 2010)

I will be joining season 3!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 21, 2010)

Hey ladies just checking in to see how everyone is doing do far. I'm still in my senegalese twist which is a good for me because I would have usually taken them out by now (I just love my hair too much). Also, I think it helps that I have learned how to wash and DC while in my twist as I never did this before.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 21, 2010)

arm445 said:


> Hey ladies just checking in to see how everyone is doing do far. I'm still in my senegalese twist which is a good for me because I would have usually taken them out by now (I just love my hair too much). Also, I think it helps that I have learned how to wash and DC while in my twist as I never did this before.


 
Howdy! Checking in, too. @ this moment, I just have some jheri juice & a baggy on my head. Too lazy to do a prepoo tonight but I will poo/DC tomorrow. I've just been bunning & wearing high ponies to keep my ends from rubbing. 

My growth buddy & I are doing a co-challenge to hide our hair from June 24 - Sept 24 so I'll be weaving/wigging/tree braiding during that time. 

How's everyone else progressing?


----------



## beans4reezy (May 21, 2010)

Still here going strong. I am going on my second month in braids.


----------



## winona (May 22, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I love your PS in the pics. You wouldn't happen to be in the Atlanta area, would you?  I would love to get my hair done in this style for a break.



Thank you sorry I havent been on this thread in awhile.  I actually live in Texas


----------



## Meritamen (May 26, 2010)

I want to commit to the last of session two and sessions three and four.
I did a BC in the middle of May and have been taking care of my hair since. Started slacking over the weekend but will do a co-wash today and getting back on track. The only time direct heat (flat iron) touched my hair is when I went to the salon. Mmmm  can't wear protective styles right now because my hair is too short to braid. I do have a wig but I haven't figured out how to work it without looking like an old lady. lol


----------



## gvin89 (May 26, 2010)

I'd like to join for session 3 & 4...I'm in braids right now and plan to be so for the rest of the year.


----------



## esi.adokowa (May 28, 2010)

after throwing a pity party for myself, i went to gnc and picked up a multi as well as the hsn formula.
going to try those for the next couple of months and see how it goes.

happy growing :]]


----------



## dr.j (May 31, 2010)

Checking in.  No passes used.  No rules broken.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 31, 2010)

Hey ladies just I took out my senegalese twist because they were too frizzy and I'm starting my internship tomorrow. I had no intentions on taking my twist out because the frizzies do not bother me, but since its getting hotter my hair does not lay down past the morning (and IMO its not a good look to start off with). They would've definitely lasted until July, but hey I had to do what I had to do. So, I'll be bunning (mostly wet bun) until july when I get my sew-in. Other than that NO rules broken.


----------



## bellebebe (May 31, 2010)

I'm addicted to my work outs now. I've been baggying on a regular basis and I've also been wigging. I cant remember the last time I walked outside without my wig. I'm still going strong and I cannot wait to see the results.


----------



## Katherina (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't been updating at all.

I haven't broken any rules yet, and will be using an emergency heat pass at the end of this month. 

my hair is doing well


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 7, 2010)

Checking in: Into wk 10 of braids under wig.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 7, 2010)

I havent been in that much, but still going strong, I haven't broken any rules....


----------



## mzbrown (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't been posting, but I'm still going strong. I haven't broken any rules and I only used 1 heat pass since bootcamp started. I have definetly noticed my hair becoming healthier, just wishing for more growth. I need to step up my protective styling.


----------



## winona (Jun 7, 2010)

Gave myself a much needed trim.  My crown had alot of SSKs.  I have been experimenting on the best way to avoid these in my problem area.  It seems when I pre oil my hair while finger detangling before washing ect I get the best results


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jun 8, 2010)

Definitely haven't been checking in like I should  BUT, I'm still at it! Only put heat on my hair once and that was in March for my husband's homecoming from deployment (he loved my hair!). Currently bunning on a regular. Slacking on my DCing so, I have to utilize my punishment. And since I haven't been DCing I am noticing a significant difference in my ends and that's a no no.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 10, 2010)

Majorly late with my update for May. But all I did was wear my box braids and co wash daily. Shampooed and Dc'd once a week. Put box braid extensions in on the 31st. No rules broken and no passes used.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 10, 2010)

Still hanging in here. I used my 1 pass to hot curl for a funeral. Other than that, no direct heat since August of last year. I've been bunning & I have a steamer now. I'm addicted. If a steamer can be damaging, I'll be bald soon. 

I plan to get tree braids before the end of the month & leave them until my birthday in September. At that time, I hope to be able to claim MBL & post some pics.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 19, 2010)

Checking in: I'm still bunning it up; I can't wait until July I will be using a heat pass for my b-day/ 1 year post relaxer mark. Other than that I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## Pooks (Jun 22, 2010)

I totally forgot about this challenge.  I've broken rules. 

_I trimmed the ends of my twists on Friday (they really needed it though)_ 
_I wore a puff for one day_  
_I shampooed my hair on Sunday and didn't DC_  

I really don't know why I did the last one, it's the first time since beginning my HHJ that I've not DC'd/prepooed with a shampoo 

No LHCF Hair forum for me until next week...


----------



## sweetpeadee (Jun 24, 2010)

I put twists back in the 21st and 22nd of May and have had them in ever since. When cutting the hair I was using to add a bit of thickness to my own hair, I cut my hair too...in quite a few places. I'm not sure of the length or how even it will beerplexed...but it will be going right back up in twists after a 2-week break. I would like to take them out before this session is over (June 30), but I have been having a hectic week so we'll see. When I take them out, I'll wash and DC.


----------



## Sondice (Jun 24, 2010)

Another update:
    I self relaxed about 1 month ago. It went ok, I underprocessed though, my hair is really thick so im gonna do a corrective, maybe next month, if not in Aug. But overall Im happy w/ the results. As for growth Im about 1 -2 inches away from BSB. I just have kept bunning and moisturizing, DCing, all that good stuff. I did flat iron twice in this session But once was for my graduation from college so I guess its alright. This next session Im gonna try my hardest not to flat iron at all. After all it is summer time and Im just gonna sweat it out ne way. My siggy pic is the lenght check I did last month. I pprob wont do another one until July or Aug.


----------



## Sondice (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh yea I think also Imma up my DC's to 2x a week cause my hair is starting to get hella dry. I guess its all the heat from it being summer, my its not agreeing w/my hair. And also when I wet bun im gonna start sprizting my hair w/ water then apply leave ins a sealing before I bun. Hopefully all of this will help. I just dont want to loose all my progress to breakage.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 30, 2010)

Checking In: I had my hair in a bun throughout the month of June and will be getting a full-head install on Friday (hopefully it will last until September)


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 1, 2010)

Still yet holding on... No direct heat. Been doing alot of PSing & wearing wigs. I just started an unofficial protective styling/HYH challenge for the next 3 months so I'll be bunning until the beginning of October. I may have to use Session III's pass to get my 1st BKT. Haven't all the way decided yet. Then I'll use my pass for Session IV in October to get a fresh flat iron & trim for my reunion. 

Where's everyone - it's like I hear an echo...


----------



## NaturalPath (Jul 1, 2010)

I am going to officially join the last 2 sessions


----------



## nikolite (Jul 1, 2010)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> I am going to officially join the last 2 sessions



Me too!

I am going to commit to sessions *3* and *4 *of *LHCF* *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be a week without LHCF.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will be wearing box braids (no extensions) for 4 weeks, then cornrows, two-strand twists, rollersets, and/or buns for 2 weeks.  Then repeat that cycle until the end of December.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Lenee925 (Jul 2, 2010)

_I'm so glad I saw this challenge so that I could join the last two sessions!_

I am going to commit to* 2 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no "convenience foods" for 1 week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Getting 2-strand twist extensions put in Saturday. Let's do this.


----------



## CrissieD (Jul 2, 2010)

I am committing to the last 2 Sessions as well. My consequence for violating will be no True Blood for a month  I WILL be Full BSL by the end of the year


----------



## cch24 (Jul 2, 2010)

I hardly ever update but after last year's Bootcamp the rules have become a way of life for me and my hair. I'm doing well this session and used one heat pass last session. Hoping to be close to bsl by Decembert.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jul 2, 2010)

I am going to wash and deep condition my hair tomorrow.  I will also take some pictures and posting them in my album so I can measure my growth.  Will update tomorrow.

ETA: I waited too late to do my hair.  Will have to take pictures tomorrow.  I did dc my hair today.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 3, 2010)

Used one of my passes to trim 1 inch off my hair before I got my sewin


----------



## winona (Jul 3, 2010)

Still going strong  I do search and destroys for ssks and split at least 1 every 2 weeks.  No major trims lately.  Getting kind of bored with my cornrow protective style so I am working on perfecting my twists.  I think I found a winner I mixed 4 parts YTCucumbers, 2 parts FSG, and 1part JBCO.  I ended up with shiny NONE greasy twist for the 2nd time using this mix.  I sure cant wait until my hair grows more


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 3, 2010)

Still haven't broken any rules. I am going to take down my box braids and will update my fotki. I've had these in for three months- so I am hoping that was able to retain a lil sumthin' sumithin'.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 3, 2010)

I am going to commit to the last 2 sessions (3 & 4) of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no "desserts" for 1 month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'm currently in braids and 16 weeks post.  I plan to remain in braids for the rest of the year...I will maintain a weekly routine of shampooing & conditioning and moisturizing daily.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 3, 2010)

June was pretty uneventful. Still have my box braids in and washed and conditioned them about once every 10 days. Same thing will probably happen this month. No passes used and no rules broken.


----------



## dr.j (Jul 5, 2010)

Did not break any rules for session 2.  Will be doing a length check hopefully in a week or 2.  Initially signed up for only sessions 1 and 2 but may continue for the remaining sessions.


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 6, 2010)

I hardly checked in for session 2, (family problems), but I did not break any rules. I relaxed after a 6mth stretch 7/3. I won't be able to take pics until end of this session. Continuing on with session 3....
I cowashed this morning with tressemme and wrapped will moisturize later tonite.
Off to read posts where I left off...


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 18, 2010)

MsSonya....how was that 6 month stretch for you?  I'm attempting to do the same thing.


----------



## Hair2Here (Jul 18, 2010)

It's been a while since I checked in....haven't broken any rules though. Been busy at work, travel and vacation. My overall hair is okay. Not please with my temples. They are thinning bad. I love my length. It's getting stronger too.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 26, 2010)

OMG! where did July go ( I guess work and school have taken over my life). Anywho I'm still in this sew-in which is a plus for me becuase I would have taken it down after wk 2. I definitely think I can go Until Sept, October might be pushing it a little bit past my weave comfort level.


----------



## winona (Jul 26, 2010)

hey Ladies,

  I am in cornrows that lead to rod set twists this week.  I like PSing not neccessarily because it will get me to my goals but because it truly does fit into my busy lifestyle


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 26, 2010)

Still in braids...no rules broken.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 26, 2010)

With my new weave, I'm back on the wagon (it's a curly weave), so no need for constant flatironing like the last one.  Anyway, mostly air drying, trying to keep my braids moist, etc.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 27, 2010)

Spent the weekend snipping ssk and split ends (search & destroy).


----------



## cch24 (Jul 27, 2010)

Still cowashing and wet bunning my life away. I don't think I'll join Bootcamp next year because the rules have just become a way of life. I will complete this year, however, because I big chopped and I hope to have some (mildly) inspiring pictures for people interested in joining next year.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 3, 2010)

Checking in: I took out that sew-in(lasted 4wks) and will be rocking my half-wig (yasmine) for August. I will still be cowashing 2x per week and sealing daily, I have also started incorporating Ayurveda and tea rinses into my regimen. HHG Ladies!


----------



## Katherina (Aug 3, 2010)

It's been awhile so I'm checking in. I didn't make BSL by my July 1 length check. I used one emergency pass to straighten my hair this year for that length check. I have in box braids with my natural hair. I'd better be BSL by the end of the year because I'm only an inch away!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 3, 2010)

Checking in. I hadn't flatironed since August of last year & I just couldn't take it anymore. I wanted to see my length. Weekend before last, I was at my mom's house. She had an offbrand flatiron & I just couldn't resist. I flatironed & wore my hair straight until this past Saturday. 

It was nice to see progress but I've used my 1 pass for this session. I may have to eat the punishment (no sweets for 2 weeks, I think it is) b/c I want to get a BKT during this session as well. I'm less than 4 inches from WL but I haven't trimmed since August of last year so I don't know how much I'm going to lose when I do trim.

My goal is still to be able to claim MBL by September 24, 2010 - my b-day.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 10, 2010)

July was uneventful. Had my braids and washed and moisturized. No rules broken.

Took the braids. out over the weekend (had some scalp problems and was afraid of a setback). Washed and DC'd yesterday and co washed this morning. Will do another DC tonight and put up twists as my PS.


----------



## cherxy777 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am going to commit to session 4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no meat for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

No heat (flat iron or dryer).
No trim after next relaxer, so conserve ends.
Only no manipulation, protective styles.
Moisturize every night and wrap.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 14, 2010)

Checking in: 1 heat pass used for session 1, 1 heat pass for session 2, no rules broken so far in session 3


----------



## winona (Aug 20, 2010)

Checking in.  NO rules broken.  I have been dcing more often and my hair is loving it.  I will continue to do this throughout the winter


----------



## sweetpeadee (Aug 21, 2010)

Been going strong with my twists! Took the ones from May out in late June and retwisted mid July (it has been a while since I updated). This past Wednesday I took out those, washed conditioned and wore out for a couple of days. I put new twists in last night. This week I also bought some of the Organic Root Stimulator Fertilizing Serum. I'm hoping to get an inch a month (4 inches by December).

As far as progress, with having cut hair (purposefully and accidentally in other stages) I am pretty much back where I started as far as length goes. This makes me both happy and upset. It was about an inch past my shoulders (after being cut) but now its back to an inch above APL (in about 2 months)!!! There's still plenty of damage, but 4 inches will allow mw to cut that off without a hitch!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey ladies still under my wigs, no rules broken and no passes used


----------



## Uber (Sep 3, 2010)

Just giving a little update. Did a length check today as I took my hair out of my bun and it seems like my hair has gone from CBL to just on my "girls" when I pull some strands forward, if you know what I mean. I can't pull my hair towards my back without help.

For some reason I can't take it in and am almost not able to believe it has grown that much. My afro is fuller. But I am thinking maybe I haven't checked properly. Anyway that *may* make me APL (hopefully) but I am gonna do a proper length check Dec 31st down my back  Looking forward to it


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 3, 2010)

No rules broken last month, but my hair is making me feel really depressed. I did all the "good" things to my hair and body this year, but I still feel my hair progress is minimal at best. I've known for quite a while that my hair grows slow, but this is ridiculous. My mini braids look the exact same length they did last year. I may be counting my eggs before they hatch I admit, but still, my hair is on some other stuff right now.

I will definitely finish out bootcamp though.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 3, 2010)

Though I was adhering to the rules of Bootcamp; but, b/c I was stretching my curl touch-ups, I suffered a setback. Now I'm growing my curl out & straightening every other week to avoid any more breakage @ the demarcation line.

I'm going to withdraw from this challenge for now. Maybe I can start back in January. I plan to get braids in October after my class reunion & I'm going to try & keep getting them redone for a 6 month period. I did see MBL briefly but had to trim back to above my bra strap due to the damage. Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 5, 2010)

Checking in:  Just used my heat pass today for session 3 and I lightly dusted my ends.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 5, 2010)

I am going to commit to session 4 of LHCF Bootcamp starting October 1st. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no carbs for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!  My starting pic is my avatar!


----------



## Teacher2Be (Sep 6, 2010)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no McDonalds for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Sep 7, 2010)

oh yeahhh i forgot i was in this. umm i violated the rule about protective styles because i stay in puffs. idk how to do anything else and i don't have time to style. maybe i'll get braids in october (shrugs) so i failed the challenge. my bad


----------



## Hair2Here (Sep 14, 2010)

I have done pretty well in this challenge since it started.  My regimen has changed a little but I have been committeed to the rules of the challenge.  It's been a while since I posted or provided an updated.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am going to commit to session 4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be an extra workout day. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting pic is in my siggy and I plan to wig it up through the winter months and do the "Deep moisture" method trademarked by LadyPaniolo. That is all.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 27, 2010)

checking in:  still wigging it, i don't plan on using a heat pass for session 4


----------



## esi.adokowa (Sep 27, 2010)

checking in, still in crochet braids, still itching to relax..
but i'm being good!


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 27, 2010)

Session 3 is almost over...no rules broken.  I'll be taking the braids out next week, but will still wear protective styles.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 30, 2010)

I am going to commit to 4th session of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no meat for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

eta: Starting picture in sig (end of Aug)


----------



## PookaMendoza (Oct 7, 2010)

I know I'm a week late , but I was on vacation and couldn't post  ...

I am going to commit to the 4th and final session of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to work out two extra days a week for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 16, 2010)

So far no heat used this session.  Hair braided up for 4wks under my wig.


----------



## sweetpeadee (Oct 16, 2010)

Twists again...bored with them, but after I took the last ones out I noticed a good amount of growth! This will be the last time I have twists in before I straighten my hair in November!


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 26, 2010)

My hair loves bootcamp!:woohoo2:


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 4, 2010)

How is everyone doing?  December will be here in no time!!  hhj  Keep it growing


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 5, 2010)

I have to completely drop out of bootcamp. The protective style I choose for the last session ended up causing a major setback.

But good luck to the rest of you ladies.


----------



## Pooks (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been away from the board for a while hence the lack of check ins. I've been consistently protective styling though. Lemme go check the rules to make sure I haven't done anything else dodgy...

*ETA:*  Whew, I'm all good.  My hair is doing very well. Go Team Bootcamp!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 18, 2010)

Checking in...Haven't broken any rules!!! Protective styling with twist, twist buns, & twist up do's.


----------



## winona (Nov 18, 2010)

Still hanging strong no rules broken   I noticed my hair is much healthier since beginning this challenge


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 19, 2010)

Still hanging...


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 19, 2010)

No rules broken for last session.  I'm so ready for December to get here so I can do a length check.  hhj, hhg


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 10, 2010)

Fell off so long ago I don't even remember being on.  Oh well...

Waiting for the 2011 sign up


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 10, 2010)

MaxJones said:


> *Fell off so long ago I don't even remember being on.  Oh well...
> *
> Waiting for the 2011 sign up



 Better luck next time. Hopefully 2011 will be your year


----------



## Katherina (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm still truckin ... can't wait for this challenge to end


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't believe it's been a year! I'm excited to reveal!


----------

